# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  οδήγηση πολλών IRFZ44N

## lepouras

καλησπέρα σε όλους.
εχω σχεδίαση το παρακάτω κύκλωμα και η φιλοσοφία του είναι να παίρνει τάση από 24 βολτ DC και να οδηγεί ένα φορτίο μέχρι 60Α μέγιστο(περίπου 30 θα είναι κανονικά) αλλά θα βγαίνει σε παλμό από 40-50Khz το duty cycle είναι στο 50% περίπου.. η ερωτήσεις μου είναι
Α) βλέπετε γενικά κάτι που θα έπρεπε να αλλάξω στο κύκλωμα ή να προσθέσω??
Β) κάτι δεν μου κάθετε καλά στην οδήγηση τον IRFZ44N.
  ποιος είναι τελικά ο σωστός τρόπος να οδηγηθούν. 
Β1)με μια μεγάλη αντίσταση 10Κ και όλα παράλληλα?
Β2)με μια μεγάλη αντίσταση 10Κ και από μια μικρή πχ 10ωμ στο καθένα μετά? 
Β3)όπως το εχω?
Β4) κάτι άλλο?
όχι τίποτε άλλο ,επειδή θα χώσω πάλι τον Αλέξανδρο(αλπινιστή) να το ξαναβάλει στον παλμογράφο του να το εχω πιο ολοκληρωμένο μην τον ταλαιπωρήσω να μου λύση και όλα τα προβλήματα. :Biggrin: 
ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.
spyros me 555.JPG
Υγ. στο 5 πόδι του 555 είναι απαραίτητος ο πυκνωτής?
Υγ2. να ευχαριστήσω τον Αλέξανδρο(αλπινιστή) και τον Μιχάλη(mhxalas2) που με βοηθήσαν να να καταλάβω(ας πούμε, διότι είμαι και λίγο στούρνος :Rolleyes: ) και να φτάσω μέχρι εδώ την σχεδίαση.

----------


## aris285

με 4.7κ + 4.7κ και τετοια συχνωτητα δεν πρόκειται να οδηγηθουν τα mosfet. και γιατι βαζεις τοσα πολα αφου το καθε ενα αντεχει 55Α

----------

FILMAN (15-04-13)

----------


## lepouras

> με 4.7κ + 4.7κ και τετοια συχνωτητα δεν πρόκειται να οδηγηθουν τα mosfet.



κάποια πρόταση? είμαι όλος αυτιά( και μάτια φυσικά)

----------


## aris285

βαλε 3 η 4 mosfet πιστευω ειναι αρκετα. Μαλον η ταση ειναι 12ν αν ναι οδηγησε τα με 180Ω το καθενα απο το 555 χωρις αλλη αντισταση σε σειρα.

και στο πιν 5 του 555 να βαλεις 10nF προς την γη

----------


## lepouras

Αρη σε ευχαριστώ. να σε ρωτήσω αν βλέπεις και τίποτε άλλο να αλλάξω? και αν σου είναι εύκολο πως υπολογίστηκε η αντίσταση?
24 είναι το φορτίο που θα οδηγηθεί. 12 είναι η οδήγηση από το 555.
ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## aris285

το 555 εχει ~200mA output. Αρα 12ν / 0,2Α = 60Ω αρα αν βαλεις 3 Χ 180Ω παραληλα ειναι 60Ω για να προστατεψεις το 555 απο υπερφόρτωση. βασικα τα mosfet δεν χρειαζονται αντισταση στην πυλη αλλα εσυ την βαζεις για να προστατεψεις την αδηγηση τους.

----------


## bchris

Κοιτα και τα παρακατω

IRF: Paralleling Of Power MOSFETs For Higher Power Output

Toshiba: Power MOSFET Application Precautions

----------


## lepouras

είναι απαραίτητο να πάω την οδήγηση με οριακά την έξοδο του 555? δηλαδή αν αντί να τραβήξω τα 0,2 του 555, με μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις εκμεταλλευτώ μόνο τα 0,1 ή 0,05? οπότε αντί 180 βάλω 360 ή 720?
καταλαβαίνω ότι σίγουρα τα IRF θα έχουν και ένα ελάχιστο που χρειάζονται για να οδηγηθούν.
από την άλλη θέλω να βάλω περισσότερα IRF για να μην εχω τόσο μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες οπότε και με γνώμονα το κόστος τους με περισσότερα θα έχω και μικρότερες θερμοκρασίες οπότε δεν θα φτάσω να βάλω καμιά τεράστια ψήκτρα για να μην τα ζεματίσω. ή κάνω λάθος και έχουμε και κάνα όριο στα φορτία οπότε δεν πρέπει να παίζουν πολύ άδεια?
σε ευχαριστώ.

----------


## bchris

Ρε συ Γιαννη, μηπως τα 40-50KHz ειναι πολλα?

Προβλημα με το φορτιο (ελαχιστο ή οχι) δεν πιστευω να αντιμετωπισεις, αλλα κι εγω ειμαι της αποψης, οτι παραειναι πολλα...
Βεβαια, αν φτιαξεις PCB, μπορεις να βαλεις απλα τις θεσεις/τρυπες και μετα να κολλας κατα βουληση.

----------


## lepouras

> Κοιτα και τα παρακατω
> 
> IRF: Paralleling Of Power MOSFETs For Higher Power Output
> 
> Toshiba: Power MOSFET Application Precautions



Χρήστο ευχαριστώ και εσένα αν και αγχώθηκα με όλα αυτά που γράφουν . :Biggrin:

----------


## lepouras

> Κοιτα και τα παρακατω
> 
> IRF: Paralleling Of Power MOSFETs For Higher Power Output
> 
> Toshiba: Power MOSFET Application Precautions



Χρήστο ευχαριστώ και εσένα αν και αγχώθηκα με όλα αυτά που γράφουν . :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη τί φορτίο θα οδηγήσεις;

Υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τις μεγάλες αντιστάσεις πύλης όταν οδηγείς MOSFET σε υψηλές συχνότητες. Η χαρακτηριστική G-S του MOSFET είναι χαρακτηριστική *πυκνωτή*. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι εσωτερικά στο MOSFET υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής ενωμένος ανάμεσα στο G και το S ο οποίος σε συνδυασμό με την αντίσταση πύλης "στρογγυλεύει" τους ορθογώνιους παλμούς που δίνει το κύκλωμα οδήγησης. Αυτό είναι πολύ κακό διότι μπορεί για πολύ χρόνο η VGS που βλέπει το MOSFET να είναι τέτοια που να το κάνει να δουλεύει στην ενεργό περιοχή με αποτέλεσμα να ζεσταίνεται (και φυσικά να μην έχεις ορθογώνιους παλμούς στην έξοδο). Συμπέρασμα:

1) Χαμήλωσε (αν γίνεται) τη συχνότητα οδήγησης.

2) Εκμεταλλεύσου το όριο των 200mA που μπορεί να δώσει το 555. Τονίζω ότι το ρεύμα αυτό ρέει μόνο στις αλλαγές του μετώπου (για να φορτίσει ή να εκφορτίσει τις CGS). Στη μόνιμη κατάσταση είναι 0. Συνεπώς χρησιμοποίησε 1 ξεχωριστή αντίσταση από την έξοδο του 555 προς την πύλη κάθε MOSFET. Για 1 MOSFET η αντίσταση θα είναι 12 / 0.2 = 60, δηλ. 56Ω (είναι ήδη μεγάλη για τα 40 ... 50kHz!). Για δύο MOSFET η αντίσταση διπλασιάζεται, για τρία τριπλασιάζεται, κ.λ.π. Ξαναλέω ότι η τιμή που προκύπτει είναι μεγάλη και ένα MOSFET να βάλεις. Η λύση είναι η αύξηση του ρεύματος οδήγησης (μην πανικοβάλλεσαι, απαιτεί μόνο 2 τρανζίστορ και 1 αντίσταση).

Επίσης:

1) Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 100nF από το πιν 5 του 555 προς τη γη.
2) Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 2.2μF στην έξοδο του 7812.
3) Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 2.2μF και έναν 100nF παράλληλα κατευθείαν πάνω στα πόδια 1 και 8 του 555.
4) Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 470μF στην είσοδο του 7812.

Υ.Γ. Γιατί 3 ποτενσιόμετρα;

----------

bchris (15-04-13)

----------


## lepouras

Χρήστο η πλακετα είναι για έναν φίλο και εκεί ζήτησε τα Hz. την πλακετα την εχω κάνει προς το παρόν σε διάτρητη αλλά για να μην κολλάω ξεκολλάω εχω βάλει στην θέση τον αντιστάσεων, πυκνωτών θηλυκά πιν για να μπορώ να τα αλλάζω σε ότι χρειαστεί.
δεν εχω παλμογράφο και μετράω την συχνότητα με το πολυμετρο μου (εντάξει δεν περιμένω να εχω όλη την αληθεια)αλλά δεν γνωρίζω την πραγματική έξοδο της κυματομορφής και δεν θέλω να πρήζω συνέχεια τον Αλέξανδρο. οπότε προσπαθώ να την φτιάξω όσο πιο έτυμη γίνετε όταν πάω να την μετρήσουμε.
προσπαθώ  να μάθω, καταλάβω περισσότερα πράγματα με την ευκαιρία ώστε να μπορώ να πειραματιστώ κιαλλο αργότερα.
με την πρώτη ευκαιρία που θα περισσέψει κάνα ευρό(μάλλον πότε) θα αγοράσω και έναν παλμογράφο να μπορώ να εχω καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στα πειράματά μου.
για τον αριθμό τον IRF δοκίμασα με ένα(χωρίς ψήκτρα μάλλον βλακεία έκανα) με φορτίο 4Α και αμέσως ζεμάτισε. δεν ξέρω να έφταιγε που δεν είχα ψήκτρα η κάτι άλλο άλλα με περισσότερα που δοκίμασα δεν είχα θέμα.

----------


## FILMAN

> για τον αριθμό τον IRF δοκίμασα με ένα(χωρίς ψήκτρα μάλλον βλακεία έκανα) με φορτίο 4Α και αμέσως ζεμάτισε. δεν ξέρω να έφταιγε που δεν είχα ψήκτρα η κάτι άλλο



Δεν έφταιγε που δεν είχε ψύκτρα, μάλλον δεν το οδήγησες σωστά, καταναλώνει πολύ κάτω από 0.5W στα 4Α.

----------


## lepouras

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα. σχεδόν κατάλαβα αυτά που είπες(μην πω και ψέματα ότι τα κατάλαβα όλα) δεν με πειράζει να βάλω και 2 ακομα τρανζίστορ ούτε με νοιάζει να είναι ακριβός τετράγωνη η κυματομορφη στην έξοδο.οπότε μπορείς να μου πεις πως θα βάλω τα 2 ακομα τρανζίστορ?(ένα σχηματακι θα βοηθούσε λόγο ότι δεν το κατέχω ακομα το θέμα) σε ευχαριστώ και για τα υπόλοιπα, και θα προστεθούν.

----------


## FILMAN

Σε νοιάζει *πάρα πολύ* να είναι ορθογώνια η κυματομορφή στην έξοδο διότι αλλιώς θα ζεσταίνονται τα MOSFET! Σχηματάκι σε λίγο.

Δεν μου είπες τι φορτίο θα οδηγήσεις.

----------

ultra (16-04-13)

----------


## TSAKALI

Οπως ειναι ετσι, το 555 δεν εχει προβλημα, εχουν προβλημα τα μοσφετ.....δεν "κλεινουν".
Θελει απο μια αντισταση σε καθε μοσφετ ,απο την πυλη προς την γη ,100ωμ.
Οι 4κ7, να γινουν 4,7ωμ.(η και λιγοτερο)
Εγω θα εβαζα απο καθε S προς την γη μια αντισταση 1ωμ 1βαττ, ωστε η οδηγηση να γινει αρνητικοτερη κατα
το "κλεισιμο".
Και δεν θα τα οδηγουσα με σκετο 555 αλλα θα εβαζα  driver.

----------


## lepouras

να σου πω την αλήθεια μάλλον θέλουν να παίξουν με ηλεκτρόλυση(από ότι κατάλαβα). οπότε δεν εχω γνώσει αν λειτουργεί  ωμικά η έξοδος η πυκνωτικά η ηλεκτρόλυση. φυσικά έμενα με ενδιαφέρει γιατί ασχολούμαι με το κομμάτι που ανέφερα.

----------


## lepouras

Σάββα σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα και όλους σας διότι πρώτη φορά ασχολούμαι τόσο βαριά σε κάτι και η βοήθειά σας μου είναι πολύτιμη να κατανοήσω την όλη κατασκευή. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους ξανά.

----------


## FILMAN

> Οπως ειναι ετσι, το 555 δεν εχει προβλημα, εχουν προβλημα τα μοσφετ.....δεν "κλεινουν".
> Θελει απο μια αντισταση σε καθε μοσφετ ,απο την πυλη προς την γη ,100ωμ.
> Οι 4κ7, να γινουν 4,7ωμ.(η και λιγοτερο)
> Εγω θα εβαζα απο καθε S προς την γη μια αντισταση 1ωμ 1βαττ, ωστε η οδηγηση να γινει αρνητικοτερη κατα
> το "κλεισιμο".
> Και δεν θα τα οδηγουσα με σκετο 555 αλλα θα εβαζα  driver.



Το 555 δεν δίνει στην έξοδό του ή 12v ή τίποτα, αλλά 12V ή *0V*, οπότε τα MOSFET *αποκόπτουν*. Ούτε πρέπει να μπει αντίσταση 100Ω από τις πύλες στη γη. Μια και μόνο τέτοια αντίσταση θέλει ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ 120mA στα 12V! Οι 4.7kΩ αν γίνουν 4.7Ω ξεπερνιέται το μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου του 555 (200mA), ακόμα και με ένα MOSFET (12 / 4.7 = 2.55Α!). Πόσο μάλλον με περισσότερα. Και οι αντιστάσεις 1Ω σε σειρά με τα S είναι λάθος διότι θα έχεις αρνητικότερη τάση κατά το κλείσιμο αλλά κατά την αγωγή θα πρέπει να μην τραβάς πάνω από 1Α (αφού οι αντιστάσεις θα είναι 1W). Εμείς πάμε για καμιά 15αριά! Άσε που θα έχεις απώλειες πάνω τους.

Γιάννη να ένα απλό driver. Από την έξοδο δεξιά πας πάλι με μια αντίσταση σε κάθε πύλη, όμως το ρεύμα εξόδου τώρα δεν είναι 0.2Α αλλά 5Α. Άρα για 1 MOSFET βάζεις 12 / 5 = 2.4Ω (δηλ. 2.2Ω), για δύο 4.7Ω, κ.ο.κ.

----------

αλπινιστης (15-04-13), 

bchris (15-04-13), 

KOKAR (16-04-13)

----------


## FILMAN

> να σου πω την αλήθεια μάλλον θέλουν να παίξουν με ηλεκτρόλυση(από ότι κατάλαβα). οπότε δεν εχω γνώσει αν λειτουργεί  ωμικά η έξοδος η πυκνωτικά η ηλεκτρόλυση. φυσικά έμενα με ενδιαφέρει γιατί ασχολούμαι με το κομμάτι που ανέφερα.



Ωραία, βασικά ρώτησα να δω μην ήτανε επαγωγικό το φορτίο γιατί τότε θα ήθελε δίοδο στην έξοδο. Δεν χρειάζεται.

----------


## lepouras

Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ πάλι πάρα πολύ και προχωράω σε αυτά που μου είπες μέχρι στιγμής.
θα τα φτιάξω και θα σας πω. αυτό που βλέπω τώρα είναι ότι το 7812 δεν μου φτάνει να οδηγήσω και το driver οπότε πρεπε να ενισχύσω και αυτό μιας και το κύκλωμα θα τροφοδοτείτε όλο από 24.

----------


## lepouras

> Ωραία, βασικά ρώτησα να δω μην ήτανε επαγωγικό το φορτίο γιατί τότε θα ήθελε δίοδο στην έξοδο. Δεν χρειάζεται.



καλού κακού εχω μια γρήγορη(Schottky diode λέγονται?) στην έξοδο στα 12Α γιατί δεν ξέρω αν κανουν και καμιά βλακεία. να την αφήσω ή να την ξηλώσω?

----------


## FILMAN

> Φίλιππε σε ευχαριστώ πάλι πάρα πολύ και προχωράω σε αυτά που μου είπες μέχρι στιγμής.
> θα τα φτιάξω και θα σας πω. αυτό που βλέπω τώρα είναι ότι το 7812 δεν μου φτάνει να οδηγήσω και το driver οπότε πρεπε να ενισχύσω και αυτό μιας και το κύκλωμα θα τροφοδοτείτε όλο από 24.



Τότε δοκίμασε να δώσεις 24V στον συλλέκτη του TIP31 αλλά πρόσθεσε ένα transil 1.5ΚΕ15Α στην έξοδο του driver ή καλύτερα ένα transil Ρ6ΚΕ15Α μεταξύ G και S του κάθε MOSFET. Τότε το ΤΙΡ31 μπορεί να χρειαστεί λίγη ψύξη (δοκίμασε).

----------


## FILMAN

> καλού κακού εχω μια γρήγορη(Schottky diode λέγονται?) στην έξοδο στα 12Α γιατί δεν ξέρω αν κανουν και καμιά βλακεία. να την αφήσω ή να την ξηλώσω?



Δεν προσφέρει τίποτα εκεί...

----------


## lepouras

> καλού κακού εχω μια γρήγορη(Schottky diode λέγονται?) στην έξοδο στα 12Α γιατί δεν ξέρω αν κανουν και καμιά βλακεία. να την αφήσω ή να την ξηλώσω?



την εχω ανάποδα στο φορτίο.

----------


## FILMAN

Εντάξει, μπορείς και να την αφήσεις (νόμιζα ότι την είχες σε σειρά με την έξοδο).

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλιππα, γιατι εχουμε 15 αμπερ? σε καθε μοσφετ δεν εχουμε 60/8 =7,5 η 30/8=3.75Α ? και αν βαλουμε οτι δουλευει με 50% duty,
δεν πεφτουμε στα μισα?
Στο κυκλωμα που σχεδιασες ,αν εβαζες το npn κατω και το pnp πανω τι θα αλλαζε?

----------


## lepouras

οκ ευχαριστώ και πάλι Φίλιππε. από ότι είδα οι transil είναι κάποιο είδος δίοδοι. τις βάζω στην ουσία παράλληλα της εσωτερικής δικιάς τους? για την φορά τοποθετήσεις εννοώ.

----------


## lepouras

λάθος μεταξύ G και S είπες. με πια φορά της βάζω?λογικά ανάποδα?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Δεν έφταιγε που δεν είχε ψύκτρα, μάλλον δεν το οδήγησες σωστά, καταναλώνει πολύ κάτω από 0.5W στα 4Α.



Φιλιππε, καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Δουλεψαμε ενα ωμικο φορτιο 24V / 4Α και ηταν αρκετο για να κανει ο Γιαννης ενα ωραιοτατο τατουαζ "πλατη mosfet" στο δαχτυλο του!!
Αυτο θα στρωσει, χρησιμοποιωντας το κυκλωμα οδηγησης με τα δυο ΤΙΡ? Πως δικαιολογειται η τοση θερμοκρασια?

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν έκανα και το σχέδιο, ελπίζω να είναι οκ. επειδή δεν είχε το  cicuit wizard(το multisim δεν το ξέρω καλά ακομα) τις Ρ6ΚΕ15Α έβαλλα  απλές διόδους και τις μετονόμασα. μετά διάβασμα του datasheet αν κατάλαβα καλά την λειτουργία τους τις έβαλλα με ορθή φορά.ελπίζω να μην εχω άλλα λάθη.
θα κάνω την κατασκευή και δοκιμή και θα επιστρέψω.
spyros 555 neo.JPG
καλός τον Αλέξανδρο. ετοιμάσου και θα σε χώσω μόλις κάνω τις αλλαγές :Tongue2: .

----------


## mihalas2

MIHALAS PWM 50+A!!!.jpg

ρε γιαννη 
αφου σου το στειλα
 40Α στα 24V για πλακα τα διαχειριζεται.

εκτος αν μου διαφευγει κατι..... :Huh:

----------


## lepouras

> MIHALAS PWM 50+A!!!.jpg
> 
> ρε γιαννη 
> αφου σου το στειλα
>  40Α στα 24V για πλακα τα διαχειριζεται.
> 
> εκτος αν μου διαφευγει κατι.....



σου διαφεύγει η συχνότητα η δικιά μου(εσύ είσαι πολύ χαμηλά) και αν κατάλαβα καλά εσύ αλλάζεις το duty cycle ενώ εμένα είναι σταθερό στο 50% δοκιμάσαμε με τον Αλέξανδρο και εχω αποτύπωμα του irf στο δάχτυλο :Lol: 

Υγ. μεγια η πινακίδα(υπογραφή). άντε καλές δουλειές να έχετε :Thumbup: .

----------


## mihalas2

ευχαριστουμε !!!
να σαι καλα.
καλες δουλειες και σε σενα!!!!



.....για το σταδιο εξοδου , και την οδηγηση του σου λεω.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> ετοιμάσου και θα σε χώσω μόλις κάνω τις αλλαγές.



Αμα δεν αλλαξεις το ζαρι σου στο ταβλι θα αρχισω να σε χρεωνω! :W00t: 
Οταν παιζουμε εκτος εδρας δεν χρησιμοποιουμε ολο μας το "ευρος" !!!! :Cursing: 

Αληθεια, οι αντιστασεις στην οδηγηση των fet ειναι 8,8 ή τυπογραφικο λαθος?? :Confused1:

----------


## lepouras

ναι 8,8 είναι, άμα δεις παραπάνω ο Φίλιππος το εξηγεί(εγώ δεν τα πολύ καταλαβαίνω :Biggrin: ) είπε 2,2 και επί όσα φετ βάλω.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> ναι 8,8 είναι, άμα δεις παραπάνω ο Φίλιππος το εξηγεί(εγώ δεν τα πολύ καταλαβαίνω) είπε 2,2 και επί όσα φετ βάλω.



Μια 10Κ δεν θα κανει, να μην ψαχνουμε 8.8?

----------


## picdev

οι δίοδοι είναι ανάποδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτές οι δίοδοι μπαίνουν για να προστατέψουν απο υπέρταση το gate του mosfet,
λειτουργούν όπως οι ζενερ, άρα μπαίνουν έτσι ώστε να πολώνονται ανάστροφα.

και επειδή μου άρεσε το θέμα και θα ήθελα και εγώ να μάθω μερικά πράγματα, θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω μερικές υποθέσεις!

Οσο πιο μικρή είναι η αντίσταση του μοσφετ, τόσο γρηγορότερα θα αποφορτίσει ο πυκνωτής του gate!
άρα έχουμε και πιο κοφτούς παλμούς 
αλλά απο την άλλη η μικρή αντίσταση σημαίνει και μεγάλο ρεύμα εξόδου απο το 555. με κίνδυνο να καεί,
ετσι με μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα διασφαλίζουμε και τα 2.
τα είπα σωστά ? :Tongue2: 

Φίλλιπα μιας και πιάσαμε τη κουβέντα , θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε οπτο απομονωτή για το mosfet? έχεις να προτείνεις κάποιον για 25khz συχνότητα και να είναι και shielded ?
θέλω να τον βρώ και στο φανό αν γίνεται  :Biggrin: 
(ρωτάω και σε άλλο θέμα αλλά μιας και ανοίξαμε κουβέντα)

----------


## lepouras

αχαχαχα νατος και ο Ακης. καλός τον. όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε ρώτα και εσύ τώρα που τον βρήκαμε. και εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα για τις αντιστάσεις.
για τις διόδους δεν ήμουνα σίγουρος διοτι αυτό κατάλαβα από το datasheet οπότε για σιγουριά ας μας πει και ο Φίλιππος μιας και το πρότεινε μην κάνουμε(μην κάνω για την ακρίβεια) λάθος.

----------


## aris285

Γιαννη δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα γιατι ζεστενεται το mosfet???

----------


## mihalas2

spyros 555 neo.jpg

1) και εγω τις διοδους τις βλεπω και αναποδα και χωρις νοημα εκει :Huh: 
 2)  στην θεση τους ,μια 10Κ θα κραταγε μη αγωγιμο το μοσφετ (που ισως να μενει αγωγιμο συνεχως)
3) η μεγαλη διοδο ειναι απαραιτητη και πρεπει να αντεχει 1,2Α για καθε ενα μοσφετ.( για να μην ζεσταινει) :Tongue2: 

 αυτα βλεπω, αν εχω λαθος διορθωστε οι πιο ψαγμενοι :Smile:

----------


## tsimpidas

αυτο το σχεδιο ειναι εντελως λαθος απο την αρχη μεχρι το τελος,,,

τις διόδους εκει οποίος τις πρότεινε πρέπει να ειναι τουλάχιστον άσχετος μιας και αντί να άγουν το μοσφετ
βραχυκυκλωνουν το σήμα οδήγησης προς την γη.

στην ενισχυση του σήματος που πρότεινε ο FILMAN η αντίσταση στην μέση ειναι τουλάχιστον άχρηστη 
αν οχι επιζήμια λόγο του οτι μπορεί να μην αφήνει το pnp να αποφορτίσει τa gates.



γενικά ολα τα σχεδία που υπάρχουν σε αυτο το θέμα έχουν μικρές η μεγάλες ατελειες με 
μόνο του mixalas2 να υπολειτουργεί κάπως.

απορώ με την ασχετοσύνη μερικών που μάλιστα τους ευχαριστούν για τις λάθος υποδείξεις.

πάντως εχετε πολυ ''ψωμι'' 
θα σας αφήσω για να δω που θα το πάτε με το πιο απλοϊκό σχεδιασμό που υπάρχει στα 
switching dizain

----------


## aris285

Φιλε τσιμπιδα το προβλημα στην οδηγηση ειναι περισοτερο οτι η συχνωτητα ειναι πολυ υψηλη. Φαντασου να ειχε και επαγωγικο φορτίο τι θα γινοταν  :Biggrin:

----------

tsimpidas (16-04-13)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Φιλε τσιμπιδα το προβλημα στην οδηγηση ειναι περισοτερο οτι η συχνωτητα ειναι πολυ υψηλη. Φαντασου να ειχε και επαγωγικο φορτίο τι θα γινοταν




μπουρλοτο

----------


## picdev

tsimpida απο έξυπνους έχουμε χορτάσει , αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι για το σχέδιο πρότεινε το αλλιώς απλά μην γράφεις.
Ο Filman δεν είπε να μπουν έτσι οι δίοδοι .

----------


## herctrap

switching dizain????

----------


## tsimpidas

> tsimpida απο έξυπνους έχουμε χορτάσει , αν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι για το σχέδιο πρότεινε το αλλιώς απλά μην γράφεις.
> Ο Filman δεν είπε να μπουν έτσι οι δίοδοι .





ναι προτεινω να το πετάξετε και να φτιάξετε ενα καινούριο 



ο FILMAN οπως πρότεινε την ενισχυση με τα 2 τρανζίστορ
 [την αντίσταση ανάμεσα άραγε την έβαλε 
για πρωτοτυπια ??]
πιθανόν να μην έχει καταλάβει οτι το ΡΝΡ βρίσκεται εκεί για να αποφορτίζει τις πύλες,,,και 
είπε να βάλει και μια αντίσταση για να ''περνά η ώρα''

να σας έφτιαχνε και ενα σχέδιο με τις διόδους,, για να γελάσουμε περισσότερο.

----------


## lepouras

ποοοοοοοο  ρε μην σας αφήσω μια ώρα και αργήσω να μπω, θα γίνει εδώ του ξεκουδουνου :Lol: .
  λοιπόν να εξηγώ ότι τις διόδους δεν τις έβαλε με αυτήν την φορά ο Φίλιππος αλλά εγώ γιατί δεν τις ξέρω πως δουλευουν.
  χτύπησα στο γουγλη και είδα ότι έχουν την λειτουργία τον ζενερ αλλά δεν κατάλαβα παρακάτω(σχορατεμε μικρο παιδί είμαι ακομα :Blushing: ).
  από εκει και πέρα να αναφέρω ότι έχουν γίνει δοκιμές και με το σχέδιο του Μιχάλη αλλά να ξαναπώ τις διαφορές(εκτός από το καμένο δάχτυλο :Biggrin: ) .
  θέλω duty cycle 50% συχνότητα παλμών 40.000 με 50.000 το δευτερόλεπτο. με τον Μιχάλη θα αλληλομαστιγωθούμε σε 2 ώρες που θα είμαι από το μαγαζί του
  τους υπόλοιπους παρακαλώ επειδή δεν τους εχω κοντά, ας διατηρήσουμε ηρεμία.
  λάθη είμαστε άνθρωποι κάνουμε τώρα μαθαίνουμε ας αναπτύσσουμε την επιχειρηματολογία μας ως νοήμονες τεχνικοί και όχι ως γήπεδικοι παντογνώστες.
ευχαριστώ.

----------


## aris285

Εδω http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=68087&page=6
εχει σχεδιο για οδηγηση mosfet me 555 με 50% D.C αλλα η συχνωτητα ειναι λιγα Hz. Αλαζουμε τον πυκνωτη 1μF και το παμε οσο θελουμε.

----------


## FILMAN

Καλά, τόσα quote σε μήνυμα δεν έχω ξανακάνει!
Πάμε...




> Φιλιππα, γιατι εχουμε 15 αμπερ? σε καθε μοσφετ δεν εχουμε 60/8 =7,5 η 30/8=3.75Α ?



Ναι, αλλά εγώ λέω να μη βάλουμε τόσο πολλά, δεν χρειάζεται άλλωστε.




> και αν βαλουμε οτι δουλευει με 50% duty,
> δεν πεφτουμε στα μισα?



Ναι, αλλά όταν δουλεύει με 99%;




> Στο κυκλωμα που σχεδιασες ,αν εβαζες το npn κατω και το pnp πανω τι θα αλλαζε?



Καταρχήν θα είχες ένα ωραίο βραχυκύκλωμα των 12V καθώς θα έμπαινε ρεύμα από τον Ε του ΡΝΡ, θα έβγαινε από τη Β του, θα έμπαινε στη Β του ΝΡΝ και θα κατέληγε στη γη βγαίνοντας από τον Ε του. Για να το αποφύγεις αυτό θα έπρεπε να βάλεις αντιστάσεις σε σειρά με τις βάσεις. Επίσης θα είχες αντιστροφή του σήματος στην έξοδο. Αλλά το πιο σημαντικό είναι ότι όταν η τάση εξόδου του 555 θα ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα στα 0.7V και 11.3V θα άγουν και τα δυο τρανζίστορ με αποτέλεσμα να βραχυκυκλώνονται πάλι τα 12V (crossconduction).




> οκ ευχαριστώ και πάλι Φίλιππε. από ότι είδα οι transil είναι κάποιο είδος δίοδοι. τις βάζω στην ουσία παράλληλα της εσωτερικής δικιάς τους? για την φορά τοποθετήσεις εννοώ.







> λάθος μεταξύ G και S είπες. με πια φορά της βάζω?λογικά ανάποδα?



Φαντάσου τις σαν γρήγορες ζένερ, οπότε μπαίνουν ανάποδα (η άνοδος στη γη και η κάθοδος στην πύλη). Επίσης είπα να τις βάλεις αν δώσεις στον συλλέκτη του ΝΡΝ 24V. Αν δώσεις 12, τότε οι δίοδοι αυτές *δεν χρειάζονται*.




> Φιλιππε, καλησπερα και απο εμενα. Δουλεψαμε ενα ωμικο φορτιο 24V / 4Α και ηταν αρκετο για να κανει ο Γιαννης ενα ωραιοτατο τατουαζ "πλατη mosfet" στο δαχτυλο του!!
> Αυτο θα στρωσει, χρησιμοποιωντας το κυκλωμα οδηγησης με τα δυο ΤΙΡ? Πως δικαιολογειται η τοση θερμοκρασια?



Το δάχτυλο θα στρώσει με λίγο στοκάρισμα  :Tongue2: , προφανώς δεν προσέξατε την οδήγηση του MOSFET. Πρέπει να οδηγείται με ορθογώνιους παλμούς με όσο πιο κάθετα μέτωπα γίνεται, και ικανό πλάτος.




> λοιπόν έκανα και το σχέδιο, ελπίζω να είναι οκ. επειδή δεν είχε το  cicuit wizard(το multisim δεν το ξέρω καλά ακομα) τις Ρ6ΚΕ15Α έβαλλα  απλές διόδους και τις μετονόμασα. μετά διάβασμα του datasheet αν κατάλαβα καλά την λειτουργία τους τις έβαλλα με ορθή φορά.ελπίζω να μην εχω άλλα λάθη.
> θα κάνω την κατασκευή και δοκιμή και θα επιστρέψω.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43011
> καλός τον Αλέξανδρο. ετοιμάσου και θα σε χώσω μόλις κάνω τις αλλαγές.



Είπαμε ότι οι δίοδοι δεν χρειάζονται με 12V στο ΤΙΡ31 και επίσης είναι βαλμένες ανάποδα.




> σου διαφεύγει η συχνότητα η δικιά μου(εσύ είσαι πολύ χαμηλά) και αν κατάλαβα καλά εσύ αλλάζεις το duty cycle ενώ εμένα είναι σταθερό στο 50% δοκιμάσαμε με τον Αλέξανδρο και εχω αποτύπωμα του irf στο δάχτυλο



Αν οι παλμοί είναι πολύ απότομοι δεν έχει και τόση σημασία η συχνότητα. Επίσης Γιάννη γιατί λες ότι το duty cycle σου είναι σταθερό στο 50%;




> ναι 8,8 είναι, άμα δεις παραπάνω ο Φίλιππος το εξηγεί(εγώ δεν τα πολύ καταλαβαίνω) είπε 2,2 και επί όσα φετ βάλω.



Εντάξει δεν θα βάλεις 8.8Ω που δεν υπάρχει, θα βάλεις 8.2Ω.




> Μια 10Κ δεν θα κανει, να μην ψαχνουμε 8.8?



Μιλάμε για Ω, όχι για kΩ.




> οι δίοδοι είναι ανάποδα, αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτές οι δίοδοι μπαίνουν για να προστατέψουν απο υπέρταση το gate του mosfet,
> λειτουργούν όπως οι ζενερ, άρα μπαίνουν έτσι ώστε να πολώνονται ανάστροφα.



Σωστά.




> Οσο πιο μικρή είναι η αντίσταση του μοσφετ, τόσο γρηγορότερα θα αποφορτίσει ο πυκνωτής του gate!
> άρα έχουμε και πιο κοφτούς παλμούς 
> αλλά απο την άλλη η μικρή αντίσταση σημαίνει και μεγάλο ρεύμα εξόδου απο το 555. με κίνδυνο να καεί,



Σωστά (το παρακάτω το έκοψα, είναι λάθος!)





> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43017
> 
> 1) και εγω τις διοδους τις βλεπω και αναποδα και χωρις νοημα εκει



Ναι, το είπαμε αυτό.




> 2) στην θεση τους ,μια 10Κ θα κραταγε μη αγωγιμο το μοσφετ (που ισως να μενει αγωγιμο συνεχως)



Όχι δεν μένει αγώγιμο. Η αντίσταση που λες μπορεί να μπει, πάλι θα δουλεύει το κύκλωμα, απλώς δεν θα εξυπηρετεί σε τίποτα.




> 3) η μεγαλη διοδο ειναι απαραιτητη και πρεπει να αντεχει 1,2Α για καθε ενα μοσφετ.( για να μην ζεσταινει)



Βασικά είναι απαραίτητη μόνο σε επαγωγικά φορτία, το όριο των 1.2Α / MOSFET δεν το καταλαβαίνω...




> τις διόδους εκει οποίος τις πρότεινε πρέπει να ειναι τουλάχιστον άσχετος μιας και αντί να άγουν το μοσφετ βραχυκυκλωνουν το σήμα οδήγησης προς την γη.



Ναι, γιατί ο Γιάννης τις σχεδίασε λάθος (ανάποδα), επίσης δεν είναι απλές δίοδοι αλλά transil που είπα να προστεθούν μόνο σε περίπτωση που το driver τροφοδοτηθεί με 24V (η μέγιστη VGS για τα MOSFET είναι 20V) και πάει κάτι στραβά, να μην καταστραφούν τα MOSFET (αλλά πιθανότατα θα καούν οι αντιστάσεις στις πύλες).




> στην ενισχυση του σήματος που πρότεινε ο FILMAN η αντίσταση στην μέση ειναι τουλάχιστον άχρηστη 
> αν οχι επιζήμια λόγο του οτι μπορεί να μην αφήνει το pnp να αποφορτίσει τa gates.



Λάθος. Η αντίσταση αυτή "τρώει" μόνο 1mA αφήνοντας τα υπόλοιπα 199 που δίνει το 555 ως ρεύμα βάσης για τα δυο τρανζίστορ. Το ΡΝΡ ασφαλώς και λειτουργεί και με την αντίσταση αυτή, διότι "τροφοδοτείται" από τις φορτισμένες CGS των MOSFET. *Η αντίσταση αυτή εξασφαλίζει ότι η ελάχιστη τάση στις πύλες των MOSFET είναι 0V και όχι  0.7V.
*



> Φιλε τσιμπιδα το προβλημα στην οδηγηση ειναι περισοτερο οτι η συχνωτητα ειναι πολυ υψηλη. Φαντασου να ειχε και επαγωγικο φορτίο τι θα γινοταν



Τίποτα. Θα βάζαμε μια δίοδο αντιπαράλληλα και το επαγωγικό φορτίο θα εξομάλυνε το ίδιο του το ρεύμα.




> ο FILMAN οπως πρότεινε την ενισχυση με τα 2 τρανζίστορ
>  [την αντίσταση ανάμεσα άραγε την έβαλε 
> για πρωτοτυπια ??]



Το εξήγησα ήδη...




> πιθανόν να μην έχει καταλάβει οτι το ΡΝΡ βρίσκεται εκεί για να αποφορτίζει τις πύλες,,,και 
> είπε να βάλει και μια αντίσταση για να ''περνά η ώρα''



Σε περίπτωση που δεν το έχεις καταλάβει, τα σχέδια που δείχνω τα φτιάχνω εγώ...




> να σας έφτιαχνε και ενα σχέδιο με τις διόδους,, για να γελάσουμε περισσότερο.



Χαίρομαι που σε έκανα να διασκεδάσεις.

----------

αλπινιστης (16-04-13), 

bchris (16-04-13), 

kaptenlouna (17-04-13), 

lepouras (16-04-13), 

MHTSOS (17-04-13)

----------


## aris285

Φιλιππε αυτο που γουσταρω περισοτερο σε εσενα ειναι οτι δεν βαριεσαι να γραφεις. :Smile:

----------


## tsimpidas

βεβαία θα μπορούσε απλα να συνδέσει τον κολεκτορα του ΤΙΡ 31Α μετά 
το 7812 και να μην χρειαστούν όλα αυτά τα ''ακροβατικά''


εσείς το κολονάκι-ομονοια το πήγατε μεσώ .....εγυπτου, :Biggrin:  

άντε και σε ανώτερα.

----------


## TSAKALI

Νασαι καλα Φιλιππα, τωρα που βρηκαμε παπα , να μη θαψουμε  2 3 ακομα?


*"Η αντίσταση αυτή εξασφαλίζει ότι η ελάχιστη τάση στις πύλες των MOSFET είναι 0V και όχι  0.7V.*"

αν αντι τρανζιστορ , βαζαμε 2 μοσφετ , θα ειχαμε καλυτερο "κλεισιμο" των μοσφετ ισχυος? (προφανως ναι)
τοτε θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε το N "κατω" και το Ρ "πανω"? 
Με ενδιαφερει βασικα το κλεισιμο ,σε επαγωγικο φορτιο, ωστε να αποφυγω την χρηση ακριβων οδηγων.
και αν ειναι δυνατον ο χρονος κλεισιματος να ειναι κατω απο 50ns.

υ.γ θελω να αντικαταστησω το ixdd630

----------


## tsimpidas

> Λάθος. Η αντίσταση αυτή "τρώει" μόνο 1mA αφήνοντας τα υπόλοιπα 199 που δίνει το 555 ως ρεύμα βάσης για τα δυο τρανζίστορ. Το ΡΝΡ ασφαλώς και λειτουργεί και με την αντίσταση αυτή, διότι "τροφοδοτείται" από τις φορτισμένες CGS των MOSFET. *Η αντίσταση αυτή εξασφαλίζει ότι η ελάχιστη τάση στις πύλες των MOSFET είναι 0V και όχι  0.7V.
> *
> 
> Χαίρομαι που σε έκανα να διασκεδάσεις.





το ΡΝΡ  τροφοδοτητε από τις φορτισμένες βάσεις ??? 


η αντίσταση κόβει το ένα μιλιαμπερ και αφήνει τα 199 ??? αφού έχει βάλει στον κόρο το ΤΙΡ 31 !!!! εσυ ακόμα για τα 199 μιλιαμπερ του 555 αγχώνεσε ????


μάλιστα...........................................  ............


έχεις και άλλα τετοια ?? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  


η έχεις οδηγήσει πολλές φόρες Ρ-negative-Ρ με....... φορτισμένες πύλες από μοσφετ... :hahahha:  :hahahha: 



και ο άλλος βρήκε και παπά να θάψει....εεε να λύσει την απορια του.


να είστε καλά 
δεν περίμενα σήμερα να διαβάσω τετοια πετυχημένα.

----------


## TSAKALI

κιομως φιλε τσιμπιδα , αυτες οι φορτισμενες βασεις (πυλες) ειναι το προβλημα, ειδικα οταν το μοσφετ εχει μεγαλη
χωρητικοτητα μεταξυ G και S.

----------


## tsimpidas

> κιομως φιλε τσιμπιδα , αυτε οι φορτισμενες βασεις (πυλες) ειναι το προβλημα, ειδικα οταν το μοσφετ εχει μεγαλη
> χωρητικοτητα μεταξυ G και S.




ναι άλλα αυτή η μαγική αντίσταση 
δεν αφήνει το 555 να άγει το ΡΝΡ κατά την μηδενική περίοδο του pwm, όπως πρέπει.

αποφωρτιζωντας τις πύλες όπως πρέπει.

----------


## valis

> Φαντάσου τις σαν γρήγορες ζένερ



Επιτέλους, εδώ θα διαφωνήσουμε  :Biggrin: 
H zener έχει μικρότερη χωρητικοτητα συνεπώς είναι πιο γρήγορη.
Συγκριτικά: 1Ν4744A (15V zener) έχει χωρητικότητα 35pF και 1.5ΚΕ18Α 2.12nF
Επιπλέον ισχύει το ότι τα mosfet έχουν ήδη 2 zener στην πύλη, με άλλα λόγια δηλ δεν χρειάζεται άλλη προστασία.
Παρ ολα αυτά στις δικες μου κατασκευες βάζω.

Στο θέμα τώρα.. Γιατι δεν βάζεις ένα gate driver οπως το ucc27321-22 ή κάποιο ανάλογο, δεν είναι και τόσο ακριβά.

----------


## TSAKALI

απο οτι καταλαβα, την αντισταση την βαζει ο Φιλιππας, ετσι ωστε οταν αγει το pnp , αυτη ειναι στην ουσια
παραλληλα με τον εκπομπο και συλλεκτη του pnp, ωστε οι πυλες των μοσφετ να μη "βλεπουν" την ταση vsat,
και να γειωνονται μεσω της αντιστασης. Μπορει και να κανω λαθος ..θα το δοκιμασω στην πραξη.

----------


## tsimpidas

> απο οτι καταλαβα, την αντισταση την βαζει ο Φιλιππας, ετσι ωστε οταν αγει το pnp , αυτη ειναι στην ουσια
> παραλληλα με τον εκπομπο και συλλεκτη του pnp, ωστε οι πυλες των μοσφετ να μη "βλεπουν" την ταση vsat,
> και να γειωνονται μεσω της αντιστασης. Μπορει και να κανω λαθος ..θα το δοκιμασω στην πραξη.





o FILMAN την αντίσταση αυτη την έβαλε-πρωτινέ στον αρχικό σχεδιασμό του LEPURAS όπου 
το ΤΙΡ 31 ηταν συνδεδεμένο στα 60 βολτ ,,,
το 555 οδηγούσε το ΤΙΡ 31 με 12 βολτ........... πες μου εσύ πια είναι η διαφορά τάσης μεταξύ 
των κατα αποφόρτιση πυλών των μοσφετ 
με την άλλη πλευρά της αντίστασης κατά την μηδενική περίοδο του pwm και μετά 
αν θες,,, 
δοκίμασε το κιόλας.



αυτή η σύνδεση καταδίκαζε το ΡΝΡ σε ανεπαρκή λειτουργια και τις 
πύλες των μοσφετ σε ανεπαρκή αποφόρτιση με παρατεταμένη παραμονή στην ενεργό περιοχή 
και ''αποτυπώματα'' εγκαυματος στα δάχτυλα του LEPURAS,

----------


## TSAKALI

που ακριβως λεει 60 βολτ? γιατι δεν το βρισκω, στα 12 βολτ βλεπω μονο

----------


## tsimpidas

> καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> εχω σχεδίαση το παρακάτω κύκλωμα και η φιλοσοφία του είναι να παίρνει τάση από 24 βολτ DC και να οδηγεί ένα φορτίο μέχρι 60Α μέγιστο(περίπου 30 θα είναι κανονικά) αλλά θα βγαίνει σε παλμό από 40-50Khz το duty cycle είναι στο 50% περίπου.. η ερωτήσεις μου είναι
> Α) βλέπετε γενικά κάτι που θα έπρεπε να αλλάξω στο κύκλωμα ή να προσθέσω??
> Β) κάτι δεν μου κάθετε καλά στην οδήγηση τον IRFZ44N.
>   ποιος είναι τελικά ο σωστός τρόπος να οδηγηθούν. 
> Β1)με μια μεγάλη αντίσταση 10Κ και όλα παράλληλα?
> Β2)με μια μεγάλη αντίσταση 10Κ και από μια μικρή πχ 10ωμ στο καθένα μετά? 
> Β3)όπως το εχω?
> Β4) κάτι άλλο?
> ...




ναι... δεν είναι 60 είναι 24ν

----------


## FILMAN

Όντως δεν βαριέμαι να γράφω σήμερα...




> βεβαία θα μπορούσε απλα να συνδέσει τον κολεκτορα του ΤΙΡ 31Α μετά 
> το 7812 και να μην χρειαστούν όλα αυτά τα ''ακροβατικά''
> 
> άντε και σε ανώτερα.



Κρίμα που δεν πρόσεξες ότι έκανε *αυτό ακριβώς*...




> αν αντι τρανζιστορ , βαζαμε 2 μοσφετ , θα ειχαμε καλυτερο "κλεισιμο" των μοσφετ ισχυος? (προφανως ναι)



Όχι.




> τοτε θα μπορουσαμε να βαλουμε το N "κατω" και το Ρ "πανω"?



'Οχι γιατί θα έχεις πάλι crossconduction.





> το ΡΝΡ  τροφοδοτητε από τις φορτισμένες βάσεις ???



CGS είπα. Για όσους αρχίζουν τώρα να μαθαίνουν ηλεκτρονικά, να το ουσιαστικό κύκλωμα κατά τη φάση αποκοπής των MOSFET:
εκφόρτιση.JPG
Η φορτισμένη χωρητικότητα CGS εκφορτίζεται καθώς ένα ρεύμα ρέει ξεκινώντας από αυτήν, περνάει διαμέσου της R1 και φθάνει στο Τ1. Περίπου 1mA από το ρεύμα αυτό καταλήγει απευθείας στη γη περνώντας μέσα από την R2 και το υπόλοιπο γίνεται ρεύμα βάσης για το Τ1. Τότε το Τ1 άγει με αποτέλεσμα να μειώνει μεν το ρεύμα βάσης του εαυτού του, να παρέχει δε έναν τρίτο δρόμο προς τη γη για το ρεύμα που παρέχει η CGS. Σε περίπτωση που κάποιοι δεν το πρόσεξαν, κανένα από τα παραπάνω ρεύματα δεν προέρχεται από την πηγή των 12V...
Αν λείπει η R2, η εκφόρτιση σταματάει όταν η CGS φτάσει περίπου στα 0.7V διότι τότε αποκόπτει το Τ1. Με την R2 στο κύκλωμα, η εκφόρτιση συνεχίζεται μέχρι η CGS να φτάσει σε τάση 0V.




> η αντίσταση κόβει το ένα μιλιαμπερ και αφήνει τα 199 ??? αφού έχει βάλει στον κόρο το ΤΙΡ 31 !!!! εσυ ακόμα για τα 199 μιλιαμπερ του 555 αγχώνεσε ????



Δεν ήξερα ότι αντιστάσεις μεταξύ B-E σε τρανζίστορ τα βοηθάνε να κορεστούν! Πότε βάζει στον κόρο το ΤΙΡ31, στην εκφόρτιση; Περίεργο, γιατί εγώ ήξερα ότι τα ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ για να κορεστούν θέλουν ένα ικανό ρεύμα που να μπει από τη Β και να βγει από τον Ε... Εδώ πώς γίνεται να φτάνει στον κόρο το ΝΡΝ, με ρεύμα που μπαίνει από τον Ε και βγαίνει από τη Β; Να θυμίσω ότι η χαρακτηριστική Β-Ε είναι χαρακτηριστική διόδου...




> έχεις και άλλα τετοια ??



Πολλά!




> έχεις οδηγήσει πολλές φόρες Ρ-negative-Ρ με....... φορτισμένες πύλες από μοσφετ...



Ναι! Και άκου και το καλύτερο: Το έχεις κάνει κι εσύ αλλά δεν το κατάλαβες! Τώρα μπορείς να γελάσεις.




> να είστε καλά 
> δεν περίμενα σήμερα να διαβάσω τετοια πετυχημένα.



Έπεσες  έξω δηλαδή;




> ναι άλλα αυτή η μαγική αντίσταση 
> δεν αφήνει το 555 να άγει το ΡΝΡ κατά την μηδενική περίοδο του pwm, όπως πρέπει.
> αποφωρτιζωντας τις πύλες όπως πρέπει.



Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον κάποιοι άλλοι να το κατάλαβαν...




> Επιτέλους, εδώ θα διαφωνήσουμε 
> H zener έχει μικρότερη χωρητικοτητα συνεπώς είναι πιο γρήγορη.
> Συγκριτικά: 1Ν4744A (15V zener) έχει χωρητικότητα 35pF και 1.5ΚΕ18Α 2.12nF
> Επιπλέον ισχύει το ότι τα mosfet έχουν ήδη 2 zener στην πύλη, με άλλα λόγια δηλ δεν χρειάζεται άλλη προστασία.
> Παρ ολα αυτά στις δικες μου κατασκευες βάζω.



Η χωρητικότητα εδώ είναι μεγαλύτερη λόγω του μεγαλύτερου εμβαδού της επαφής. Όμως δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα εδώ διότι το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει το κύκλωμα οδήγησης είναι αρκετά μεγάλο. Οι κοινές ζένερ δεν είναι αρκετά γρήγορες για να προστατεύουν κυκλώματα από κρουστικές τάσεις ενώ τα transil είναι. Ο λόγος που τα προτείνω εδώ είναι για προστασία των MOSFET αν το ΤΙΡ31 στείλει για οποιονδήποτε λόγο στις πύλες 24V. Τα IRFZ44 δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένες τέτοιες διόδους στις πύλες τους. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι αυτό συμβαίνει περισσότερο στα γιαπωνέζικα MOSFET (βλέπε π.χ. το 2SK2545 της Toshiba).

----------

kaptenlouna (17-04-13), 

lepouras (17-04-13)

----------


## tsimpidas

> CGS είπα. Για όσους αρχίζουν τώρα να μαθαίνουν ηλεκτρονικά, να το ουσιαστικό κύκλωμα κατά τη φάση αποκοπής των MOSFET:
> εκφόρτιση.JPG




εφόσον δεν βαριεσαι και ένα τελευταίο...

η γείωση την βάση του τρανζίστορ που έχεις σχεδιάσει εδώ  φανταζομαι οτι εννοεις 
την γείωση μέσω του 555 έτσι ??

----------


## FILMAN

Βουλωμένο γράμμα διαβάζεις...

----------


## tsimpidas

μάλιστα..... :Tongue: 

ε ας το ξαναφτιάξουν τα παιδιά και θα κριθεί εκ του αποτελεσματος.

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά δεν θα το *ξανα*φτιάξουν. Τώρα εγώ έχω βέβαια μια ανησυχία μήπως το driver μου δουλεύει μόνο στη Δάφνη αλλά όχι και στην Καισαριανή. Ίδωμεν. Για όσους τώρα μαθαίνουν και το 555 κοιτάξτε ένα ωραίο Q26 σε πράσινο κυκλάκι:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Βασικά δεν θα το *ξανα*φτιάξουν. Τώρα εγώ έχω βέβαια μια ανησυχία μήπως το driver μου δουλεύει μόνο στη Δάφνη αλλά όχι και στην Καισαριανή.



Θα το ξαναφτιαξουμε ανετα γιατι εχει αρχισει να γινεται σεμιναριακο για εμας!!
Οσο για τις χωροταξικες προτιμησεις των εξαρτηματων, δεν μας προβληματιζει ο καιρος της Καισαριανης - το τεσταρουμε σε εμενα που ειμαι κοντογειτονας!
Και για τους τυπους, ειχα κανει την ερωτηση για 10Κ αντι για 8.8 Ω αντισταση. Εννουσα 10Ω αλλα λογω κεκτημενης, εκανα ενα 1000πλασιασμο! 
Τελικα 10Ω δεν θα εκανε? Ή εχει τοσο μεγαλη σημασια η ακριβεια, που αξιζει να σχηματισουμε την 8.8?

----------


## FILMAN

> Τελικα 10Ω δεν θα εκανε? Ή εχει τοσο μεγαλη σημασια η ακριβεια, που αξιζει να σχηματισουμε την 8.8?



Μας συμφέρει τόσο πολύ να τη μειώσουμε, που βγάζουμε από τη μύγα ξύγκι!

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ε, θα το βγαλουμε λοιπον!!

----------


## picdev

να σαι καλά Φίλιππε, ευχαριστούμε για το μάθημα.

Eπειδή και εγώ τελευταία λέω να φτιάξω ένα drive για dc moter, κοιτάω διάφορα ολοκληρομένα
και είδα οτι υπάρχουν ειδικά drive με  προστασίες, 
ένα που είδα είναι αυτό
http://www.allegromicro.com/en/Produ...ers/A3921.aspx

δεν ειναι καλύτερο να βάλουμε ενα drive και να κοιμόμαστε ήσυχοι ?

----------


## mihalas2

φιλιππε 

δεν θα σε πιασω αδιαβαστο ποτε?

παντως ....¨εγραψες ¨ για μια ακομη φορα . :Applause: 

δεν αντεχω αλλη γνωση για σημερα . :Shocked: 
αυριο παλι γιατι...................................
..........................................
......................................
....................................παραμορφωθηκα!  !!  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> φιλιππε 
> 
> δεν θα σε πιασω αδιαβαστο ποτε?



εμένα πάντως πάλι με έστειλε αδιάβαστο :Biggrin: .
κάθε φορά που ο Φίλιππος προτείνει κάτι γίνετε μάθημα σχολείου :Applause: .
για να έφτασα μέχρι και εγώ να καταλάβω παραπάνω από τα μισά τότε το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι 
Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε. να σε καλά να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς(τουλάχιστον εγώ) :Thumbup: .
Αλέξανδρε ετοιμάσου θα σε εξετάσω σε όλα να δω αν τα έμαθες καλά :Lol:

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Αλέξανδρε ετοιμάσου θα σε εξετάσω σε όλα να δω αν τα έμαθες καλά



 :d'oh!: Ωχ!
Εχω διαβασμα...    :Scared:   :Brick wall:  :Brick wall: 
 :Crying: Ε, ναι Γιαννη....θα ειμαι πανετοιμος.... :Liar:

----------


## tsimpidas

> εμένα πάντως πάλι με έστειλε αδιάβαστο.
> κάθε φορά που ο Φίλιππος προτείνει κάτι γίνετε μάθημα σχολείου.
> για να έφτασα μέχρι και εγώ να καταλάβω παραπάνω από τα μισά τότε το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι 
> Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε. να σε καλά να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς(τουλάχιστον εγώ).
> Αλέξανδρε ετοιμάσου θα σε εξετάσω σε όλα να δω αν τα έμαθες καλά





φανταζομαι ότι έμαθες 

να  βάζεις τις διόδους ανάποδα η να βάζεις διόδους αντί για ζενερ

να βάζεις μια άχρηστη αντίσταση ανάμεσα σε δυο τρανζίστορ 
[*αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό θα θελα να μου τον δειξει κάποιος σε data κάποιας εφαρμογης*]

να βάζεις ένα σωρό άχρηστα εξαρτήματα αντί να παίρνεις τάση οδήγησης κατευθείαν από 
σταθεροποιημενη πηγή.


και στο τέλος να λες και ευχαριστώ.
τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί και εδώ και σε άλλα θέματα πολλά μέλη δεν παίρνουν 
θέση,,
μάλιστα καταλαβαίνω και έναν φίλο μου που λέει ''άσε τον γκαβό στην τύφλα του εμείς οι επαγγελματιες κλεφτες θα γίνουμε ?''

για άλλη μια φορά εις ανώτερα.

----------


## FILMAN

Ε, επαγγελματία, ξέχασες να μας πεις, αυτό εδώ που έγραψα:




> *Η αντίσταση αυτή εξασφαλίζει ότι η ελάχιστη τάση στις πύλες των MOSFET είναι 0V και όχι  0.7V.*



είναι σωστό ή λάθος;




> να βάζεις μια άχρηστη αντίσταση ανάμεσα σε δυο τρανζίστορ 
> [*αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό θα θελα να μου τον δειξει κάποιος σε data κάποιας εφαρμογης*]



Μια άχρηστη αντίσταση που ...χρειάζεται για να κάνει αυτά που είπα παραπάνω. Επίσης μια και προφανώς δεν είσαι σχεδιαστής κυκλωμάτων, μάθε ότι κάθε καινούριο κύκλωμα που κάνει κανείς δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι είναι άχρηστο επειδή δεν το ξαναέκανε κάποιος άλλος νωρίτερα. Και μια και είσαι επαγγελματίας θα ξέρεις φαντάζομαι να συναρμολογήσεις δοκιμαστικά το παρακάτω κύκλωμα και να μας πεις ποια είναι η έξοδος του τελεστικού με και χωρίς την R3 στο κύκλωμα:
TEST.JPG
Περιμένω απάντηση.

Άκη, φυσικά και μπορεί να μπει κάποιο ολοκληρωμένο low side driver.

----------

kaptenlouna (17-04-13)

----------


## tsimpidas

> Περιμένω απάντηση.
> .





μην περιμένεις τίποτα !!
ούτε και κάποιος άλλος,, οι τελευταίες απαντήσεις των ''μαθητών'' σου με έκαναν να 
καταλάβω πολλά, τόσα που μάλιστα 
αλλαξα και την υπογραφή μου, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η περαιτερω ''τεχνική'' συζήτηση 
μιας και σε τετοιου τύπου προτάσεις η συζήτηση θα ηταν ατελείωτη με μηδενικό όφελος για μένα.

στο κάτω-κάτω ούτε εσύ έχεις να δείξεις μια τεκμηριωμένη κατασκευή με αυτή την αντίσταση που
είναι καθαρά δίκη σου επινόηση, που επαναλαμβάνω είναι εντελως άχρηστη και πιθανών επιζημια.




βάζε στους τους ''μαθητές'' σου ασκήσεις, αφού τελειώνουν με τις αποτυχημενες προτάσεις σου.

----------


## FILMAN

> μην περιμένεις τίποτα !!
> ούτε και κάποιος άλλος,, οι τελευταίες απαντήσεις των ''μαθητών'' σου με έκαναν να 
> καταλάβω πολλά, τόσα που μάλιστα 
> αλλαξα και την υπογραφή μου, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η περαιτερω ''τεχνική'' συζήτηση 
> μιας και σε τετοιου τύπου προτάσεις η συζήτηση θα ηταν ατελείωτη με μηδενικό όφελος για μένα.
> 
> στο κάτω-κάτω ούτε εσύ έχεις να δείξεις μια τεκμηριωμένη κατασκευή με αυτή την αντίσταση που
> είναι καθαρά δίκη σου επινόηση, που επαναλαμβάνω είναι εντελως άχρηστη και πιθανών επιζημια.
> 
> βάζε στους τους ''μαθητές'' σου ασκήσεις, αφού τελειώνουν με τις αποτυχημενες προτάσεις σου.



Τώρα στεναχωρήθηκα...

Πραγματικά μετά από τόσα τεχνικά επιχειρήματα και κυρίως μετά από τα αποτελέσματα των μετρήσεων που παρέθεσες, αρχίζω να αναρωτιέμαι μήπως κάνω λάθος...

Πάντως χαίρομαι που έγινα αιτία να αλλάξεις κάτι, έστω και υπογραφή! Γιατί απόψεις και μυαλά σε μερικούς αμφιβάλλω αν αλλάζουν και με μεταμόσχευση εγκεφάλου ακόμη, πόσο μάλλον με τεχνικά στοιχεία, εξηγήσεις ή πειραματισμούς!

Μαθητές ούτε έχω, ούτε επιδίωξα να αποκτήσω ποτέ, σε αντίθεση με κάποιους άλλους οι οποίοι μάλλον γράφτηκαν στο φόρουμ για να κάνουν τους καθηγητές γιατί στην αληθινή ζωή απέτυχαν να το κάνουν αυτό! Και μιλάμε για φοβερή διδασκαλία! Αλήθεια, αφού με τις πρακτικές δοκιμές είσαι τσακωμένος, πες μας θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον ποιες κακές επιπτώσεις θα έχει αυτή η αντίσταση στη λειτουργία του κυκλώματος βήμα -βήμα όπως έκανα π.χ. στο #63 με το σχηματάκι.

Τελικά με το θέμα αυτό γιατί ασχολήθηκες; Για να μας πεις ότι είσαι επαγγελματίας; Μπράβο. Προφανώς βέβαια ασχολείσαι με αντιγραφές κυκλωμάτων, άλλωστε ένα νέο κύκλωμα που θα μπορούσες να φτιάξεις εσύ γιατί να είναι σωστό; Αφού αν ήταν σωστό θα το είχε ήδη φτιάξει πρωτύτερα κάποιος άλλος οπότε πάλι θα το αντέγραφες. Άσε που όλα τα κυκλώματα που ήδη κυκλοφοράνε είναι και σωστά. Αν ήταν λάθος τότε δεν θα ήταν ήδη σχεδιασμένα, θα ήταν από αυτά που τώρα πάει να σχεδιάσει κανείς...

Πραγματικά στεναχωριέμαι με τη στάση ορισμένων εδώ μέσα οι οποίοι - αδυνατώ να καταλάβω τον πραγματικό λόγο - δεν θέλουν να δουν και να καταλάβουν κάποια πράγματα λες και θα τους βάλει κανείς να πληρώσουν πρόστιμο ή θα τους αναγκάσει να πουν συγγνώμη...

----------

kaptenlouna (17-04-13), 

manolena (17-05-13), 

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (18-04-13), 

picdev (17-04-13)

----------


## mihalas2

> μην περιμένεις τίποτα !!
> ούτε και κάποιος άλλος,, οι τελευταίες απαντήσεις των ''μαθητών'' σου με έκαναν να 
> καταλάβω πολλά, τόσα που μάλιστα 
> αλλαξα και την υπογραφή μου, δεν με ενδιαφέρει η περαιτερω ''τεχνική'' συζήτηση 
> μιας και σε τετοιου τύπου προτάσεις η συζήτηση θα ηταν ατελείωτη με μηδενικό όφελος για μένα.
> 
> στο κάτω-κάτω ούτε εσύ έχεις να δείξεις μια τεκμηριωμένη κατασκευή με αυτή την αντίσταση που
> είναι καθαρά δίκη σου επινόηση, που επαναλαμβάνω είναι εντελως άχρηστη και πιθανών επιζημια.
> 
> ...




φιλε     tsimpidas  
 καποιος που καταναλωνει τον ελευθερο χρονο του με 6840 μυνηματα
σε χρησιμες συμβουλες (προς οφελος και βοηθεια των αλλων) με υπομονη ,
και χωρις καμια υλικη απολαβη, ειναι αξιος ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΥ!
ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΥ  που εχει κερδισει μετο σπαθι του!!!

και ........οι αριθμοι μιλανε μονοι τους.
με τα 249 μυνηματα που εχεις ,δεν εχεις προλαβει να αποδειξεις τις γνωσεις σου 
βοηθωντας τοσους ,οσους ο φιλιππος, και .....επιτεθηκες.

οσο καλος και να εισαι, με την χλευη και την ειρωνια για συμαχους ,
δεν βλεπω να αποκτησεις .....¨σπαθι¨ τωρα κοντα.


για να χλεβασει καποιος λοιπον τον φιλιππο 
θα πρεπει πρωτα να τον πλησιασει στο ¨εργο¨που κανει  (γιατι περι εργου προκειται )
με την ιδια προσφορα και προσπαθεια.


δεν γνωριζω τον φιλιππο προσωπικα 
αλλα τον παρακολουθω μεσα απο συζητησεις ,
και εχω σχηματισει την γνωμη μου, οπως και πολλοι αλλοι.

δεν γνωριζω  εσενα 
και δεν εχω κατι σε προσωπικο επιπεδο εναντιον σου.
αλλα  προσεγγισες με  λαθος τροπο νομιζω...

φιλικα 

μιχαλης

----------

bchris (17-04-13), 

Hary Dee (18-04-13), 

jami (01-07-13), 

kaptenlouna (18-04-13), 

manolena (17-05-13), 

MHTSOS (17-04-13), 

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (18-04-13), 

picdev (17-04-13), 

Sakan89 (16-04-14)

----------


## picdev

εγώ έχω δει κάποια κυκλώματα που οδηγούν μέχρι και μοτέρ με Low και high driver, δηλαδή ολοκληρωμένο που οδηγεί το high και το low side της H bridge 
Τέτοια ολοκληρομένα είναι το IRS211, τα κυκλώματα δεν έχουν κάτι παραπάνω απο αυτό που δείχνει το datasheet .
Η αντίσταση στη βάση του μοσφετ είναι λίγα ohm όπως πρότεινε ο Φίλλιπος , αυτό το κύκλωμα δουλεύει χρόνια σε μηχανήματα , για οδήγηση μοτέρ, τώρα τι να πω, ο φίλος tsibidas μπορεί να κατέχει τη μυστική τεχνολογία του λιακόπουλου. 
Ρώτησα μάλιστα απο τι εξαρτάται η αντίσταση στη βάση του mosfet, 
η απάντηση που πήρα είναι οτι εξαρτάται απο τη συχνότητα του pwm, 
αυτά μου τα είπε  άνθρωπος που σχεδιάζει δεκαετίες inverter και swich  τροφοδοτικά 
υψηλής ισχύος , με έλεγχο ρεύματος και τάσης.
aaa.jpg

----------


## lepouras

> φανταζομαι ότι έμαθες 
> 
> να  βάζεις τις διόδους ανάποδα η να βάζεις διόδους αντί για ζενερ
> 
> να βάζεις μια άχρηστη αντίσταση ανάμεσα σε δυο τρανζίστορ 
> [*αυτόν τον σχεδιασμό θα θελα να μου τον δειξει κάποιος σε data κάποιας εφαρμογης*]
> 
> να βάζεις ένα σωρό άχρηστα εξαρτήματα αντί να παίρνεις τάση οδήγησης κατευθείαν από 
> σταθεροποιημενη πηγή.
> ...



μαστροtsimpida(κια) ΝΑΙ και έβαλα τις διόδους ανάποδα και ΝΑΙ έβαλα διόδους αντί για ζενερ και ΝΑΙ ευχαριστώ τον Φίλιππο άλλη μια φορά. δεν δήλωσα μαστροπεπαγκελαμτιοτσιμπιδομαγκασ αλλά ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ.
και θα ξανάευχαριστήσω τον Φίλιππο γιατί παρότι δηλώνω ΑΣΧΕΤΟΣ έχει την υπομονή και την θέληση (όπως ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ και πολλά παιδιά εδώ μέσα) να προσπαθήσει να μου δώσει ΚΑΙ λύση ΚΑΙ να καταλάβω κάποια θεωρία που ΔΕΝ εχω και αυτό των(τους) τιμά ιδιαίτερα. και ΔΕΝ κατάλαβα τα μισά και ΝΑΙ αν τον ξαναρωτήσω να μου τα κάνει πιο λιανά ΝΑΙ είμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ θα κάτσει να το κάνει και ΟΧΙ δεν θα μου την πει γιατί δεν εχω τις γνώσεις του. και γιαυτό θα ξαναπώ 
*ΕΥΧΑΡΗΣΤΩ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ* Αλέξανδρε σε εχω σκίσει αλλά ευτυχώς αντέχεις :Tongue2: 
*ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟ ΑΛΛΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ*
 αν σε ενοχλεί τράβα μια βόλτα στην εξαέρωση να εξαερώσεις και καλό βόλι.

----------


## moutoulos

*tsimpidas*- 3 μέρες BAN

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=65924&page=3&p=594769&viewfull=1#  post594769

----------

aris285 (18-04-13), 

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (18-04-13)

----------


## TSAKALI

Γρηγορη, κακως τον μπαναρισες, βρηκα και ευκαιρια και σου εβαλα αρνητικο "μαραφετι" χεχεχε.
εμενα παντως με τιμα (αν και κοντευω τα 50) να με αποκαλουν μαθητη του Φιλιππα.

----------


## leosedf

Άσχετη ερώτηση (ΜΗ βαράτε δηλαδή) Με τα ίδια mosfet μιας και θέλω να φτιάξω ηλεκτρονικό φορτίο, οι υπολογισμοί των αντιστάσεων είναι οι ίδιοι? Θα χρησιμοποιήσω κι εγώ τα ΤΙΡ?
Γιατί σε ένα παρόμοιο κύκλωμα ο άλλος είχε 100Ω αντίσταση στις βάσεις.

----------


## FILMAN

Κωνσταντίνε, προφανώς εσύ θα δίνεις συνεχή τάση στις πύλες και όχι απότομους παλμούς.

----------


## leosedf

Με τελεστικό ναι, αλλά σκεφτόμουν την εκδοχή μικροελεγκτή με PWM (αδιάφορη συχνότητα).

----------


## spiroscfu

> (αδιάφορη συχνότητα).



Αν τα οδηγήσεις με dc (εννοώ χωρίς χρήση pwm) τότε η αντίσταση είναι σχεδόν αδιάφορη,
αν όμως οδηγηθούν με παλμούς τότε η συχνότητα παίζει πρωταρχικό ρόλο (όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι τόσο δυνατότερη οδήγηση θα χρειαστείς).

----------


## hurt30

Ρε παιδιά τσακώνεστε χωρίς λόγο, μην χαλάτε την ζαχαρενια σας τόσο  εύκολα. Η αντίσταση (680Ω) δεν έχει πρακτικά σημασία αν θα μπεί ή όχι.
Φυσικά έχει δίκιο ο FILMAN ότι αυτή θα κάνει "hard drive" στο μηδέν την έξοδο του driver, αλλά  και να μην πάει εντελώς στο μηδέν μια χαρά θα δουλέψει η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή.

Όσο για τις αντιστάσεις στις πύλες των mosfet έχουν την εξής δύο λειτουργίες.

- Σε περίπτωση βλάβης του mosfet. Το μοντελο καταστροφής (failure model) του mosfet είναι λιώσιμο του κρυστάλλου πέριξ της περιοχής της πύλης και βραχυκύκλωμα S-D-G. τότε στην γραμμή S-D αναλαμβάνει την προστασία η ασφάλεια του κυρίως κυκλώματος, ενώ την προστασία του driver από ανατροφοδότηση απο το D ή το S το αναλαμβάνει η αντίσταση της πύλης. Για αυτό το λόγο και αυτές οι αντιστάσεις είναι ειδικής κατασκευής (βλ. fusible resistor).
- Το μοντέλο του mosfet στην πύλη είναι χωρητικό. Βάζοντας στην πύλη μια αντισταση δημιουργείται ένα R-C κύκλωμα. Στην πράξη όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι αυτή η αντίσταση, τόσο πιό αργά ανοίγει και κλείνει το Mosfet. Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο σε κατασκευές που θέλουμε να κανουμε limit to slew (rise - fall time) rate. Π.χ. σε ένα switch τροφοδοτικό μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε το EMI που δημιουργείται από το mosfet (καλά όχι μόνο με αυτό γιατί στην πράξη υπάρχει ολόκληρο snubber κύκλωμα που την κάνει πιο καλά την δουλεια αλλά σας δίνω μιά ιδέα)

Τα δύο παραπάνω ισχύουν ανεξάρτητα αν η οδήγηση είναι dc ή παλμός. Αντίστροφα οι zener στις πύλες υπάρχουν για να προστατεύουν τα mosfet(και να τα κρατάνε κλείστα) σε περίπτωση που η έξοδος του driver από λάθος γίνει πάνω απο το όριο αντοχής του mosfet. (Αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα mosfet που συζητάμε αν η τάση της πύλης πάει πάνω απο 20V θα κανει αυτόματα ένα ωραίο βραχυκύκλωμα D-S-G).

  Επίσης έχω την άποψη εμπειρικά ότι τα tip31/32 μπορούν να είναι και πιο μικρά. Συμφωνείς FILMAN; Έχεις κάποιον τύπο για υπολογισμό;


Φίλε lepouras αν δεν τα έχεις αγοράσει αυτά τα mosfet πάρε στον Φανό, πριν αρκετό καίρό (κοντά χρόνο) είχα παρει σε πολύ καλή τιμή 100 ή 120A mosfet στα 3.3Ω Rds(on) που με βόλεψαν πολύ ήταν ST. Μίλα με τον ξένο στο φανό και θα σε βοηθήσει αν έχουν μείνει. Δυστυχώς το μηχάνημα είναι στο Μαπούτο και δεν μπορώ να το δω...


Ελπίζω να μην σας έμπλεξα χειρότερα...

Υ.Γ. H προταση εξαρτήματος/προμηθευτή δεν αποσκοπεί στην διαφήμιση του εξαρτήματος/καταστήματος.

----------

picdev (20-04-13)

----------


## lepouras

φίλε hurt30 κανένα μπλέξιμο :Cool: . εντάξει εχω γεμίσει καμιά 20αρια τέτοια (irfz44n)οπότε λέω να μην πάω σε άλλα τώρα. από την άλλη είναι και λίγο μάθημα(ή και πάρα πολύ) για μένα όλη αυτή η διαδικασία(χώνοντας τον Αλέξανδρο παράλληλα :Biggrin: ). σκέψου ότι έφτασα στην διαδικασία και έμαθα(το περισσότερο δυνατόν) το multisim και σχεδίασα την πλακετα και την εμφάνισα κιόλας. δηλαδή έκανα 3 διαδικασίες που δεν είχα ασχοληθεί ποτέ ιδιαίτερα να τις κάνω ολοκληρωμένες :W00t: .
το μόνο που έμεινε είναι να τα κολλήσω όλα επάνω και να πάω αύριο στον Αλέξανδρο για μέτρημα.
  ιδού τα αποτελέσματα μέχρι στιγμής
teliko.JPGtelikoo.JPGDSC03812a.jpgDSC03818a.jpg
  δείξτε επιείκεια για την εμφάνιση της πλακέτας πρώτη φορά το κάνω και το έκανα με τόνερ και σιδέρωμα :Blushing: .
για τα εξαρτήματα κατάφερα να βάλω στην βάση δεδομένον στο multisim τα ΤΙΡ γιατί δεν τα είχε αλλά δεν κατάφερα να βρω τα Ρ6ΚΕ15Α  :Cursing: οπότε έβαλα για να βγάλω την πλακετα στο ίδιο μέγεθος(σε διαστάσεις) διόδους με την ίδια διάσταση ώστε να μην μου βγουν πολύ μικρές οι μεγάλες. μην ξαφνιάζεστε για τα 8 IRF στην έξοδο θα συνδεθούν μόνο τα 4 απλά την έκανα έτυμη για περισσότερα η για να δω πως θα με βολέψει η ψήκτρα.
σας ευχαριστώ όλους προς το παρόν :Thumbup1:  και θα σας πω και τα νεότερα από τις μετρήσεις.

----------


## αλπινιστης

To Δρακοτρυπα πανω στην πλακετα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

Άξιος Γιάννη  :Lol:  ωραία η πλακετίτσα σου !!

Οι αντιστάσεις στις πύλες προστατεύουν και τα driver αν η συχνότητα οδήγησης είναι μεγάλη.

----------


## lepouras

ευχαριστώ Σπύρο. ξέχασα να ρωτήσω αν και εφόσον δεν ασχολήθηκε κανένας θεώρησα ότι είναι εντάξει αλλά δεν χάνω και τίποτα. το 7812 θα αντέξει τα 24 βολτ(που μπορεί να φτάσουν και τα 26)? βέβαια του εχω βάλει ψήκτρα αλλά μην το κάψω.

----------


## spiroscfu

Περίπου στα 27V είναι το μέγιστο που μπορείς να του δώσεις, για να είσαι σίγουρος βάλε πρώτα ένα 7819

----------


## lepouras

> Περίπου στα 27V είναι το μέγιστο που μπορείς να του δώσεις, για να είσαι σίγουρος βάλε πρώτα ένα 7819



 :Scared:  :Cursing:  την έκανα πάλι την πατάτα μου :Lol: . οκ απλά θα το κάνω χόρια γιατί βαριέμαι να ξανά φτιάχνω την πλακετα.
.

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη έχε υπόψιν επίσης ότι το npn driver (tip31) θα δουλεύει στην ενεργό περιοχή του.

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θέμα μιας και το tip είναι μεγαλούτσικο, αλλά αν θέλεις να ξεπεράσεις και αυτό το θέμα η τροφοδοσία των driver θα πρέπει και αυτή να είναι 12V (φυσικά μετά το 7812 δεν φτάνει)

----------


## ultra

> Περίπου στα 27V είναι το μέγιστο που μπορείς να του δώσεις, για να είσαι σίγουρος βάλε πρώτα ένα 7819



Συμφωνα με το datasheet, η μεγιστη ταση εισοδου (absolute maximum), ειναι 35V.

Οποτε, ακoμα και με 27, εισαι μεσα.

Τωρα, αν το ρευμα υπερβαινει τα 100mA, χρειαζεται ψυκτρα.

----------


## spiroscfu

Σε αυτό που κοίταξα αναφέρει 27

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...0/44435_DS.pdf

Capture.JPG


edit:
σωστότερο είναι η maximum τροφοδοσία που προτείνει είναι 27V αλλά μπορεί να δουλέψει και μέχρι τα 35,
επίσης χωρίς ψήκτρα μπορεί να διαχειριστή ~2,5W κατανάλωσης δηλ. 15*0,1=1,5W (είναι μέσα στα όρια του)

----------


## ultra

κοιτα πλακα τωρα,

απο το datasheet της National που ανεβασες

7812.JPG

ας κανω κι εγω edit

αρα, νομιζω συμφωνουμε οτι το 7819 δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, συμφωνεις?

----------


## lepouras

οκ σας ευχαριστώ ορέ παλικάρια. θα το αφήσω έτσι προς το παρόν και με την επόμενη ευκαιρία θα βελτιώσω όλη την πλακετα με πρόσθεση ενός 7819 ακομα.
στην νεκροψία θα φανούν όλα :Lol: 

υ.γ συνεχίστε εσείς. μου αρέσουν οι λεπτομέρειες :Thumbup1:

----------


## spiroscfu

> κοιτα πλακα τωρα,
> 
> απο το datasheet της National που ανεβασες
> 
> 7812.JPG
> 
> ας κανω κι εγω edit
> 
> αρα, νομιζω συμφωνουμε οτι το 7819 δεν ειναι απαραιτητο, συμφωνεις?



Τι να σου πω ρε Κώστα νομίζω πως θα ήταν ποιο σίγουρο με ένα 7819 (απλά για να μην δουλεύει στα όρια του)

----------


## lepouras

> To Δρακοτρυπα πανω στην πλακετα ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!



ε είπα ότι το έκανα που το έκανα να πουλήσω και λίγη μούρη :Tongue2: . έτσι για να δεις τι παλικάρια βγάζει η Δρακοτρυπα. μέχρι και λάμπα μπορούμε να ανάψουμε :Lol:

----------


## ultra

Να μου το πεις οπως ακριβως το γραφεις, οτι δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι χρειαζεται κι ενα 7819.

Εχω αντιθετη γνωμη, αλλα δεν σημαινει οτι ειναι καλυτερη η χειροτερη.

Απλα, εχω δοκιμασει προ 20 ετιας το 7812 σε 32V, και επεζησε.

Δεδομενου οτι ηδη εχει φτιαξει την πλακετα ο lepouras, νομιζω οτι με μια ψυκτρα θα την σκαπουλαρει.

----------


## lepouras

> Δεδομενου οτι ηδη εχει φτιαξει την πλακετα ο lepouras, νομιζω οτι με μια ψυκτρα θα την σκαπουλαρει.



η πλακετα που γλητοσε απο του χάρου (lepoura)τα δόντια :Lol:

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη όλο μόστρα είσαι ρε συ  :Lol: .

Κώστα απλά το είπα για να είναι ποιο σίγουρος (τα νέα υλικά αρκετές φορές είναι εκτός προδιαγραφών) και για να μην έχει και την χρησιμότητα φούρνου (και με 100mA θα ανεβάσει αρκετούς βαθμούς)

----------


## ultra

Εκει που λες "τα νεα υλικα", μηπως εμμεσως με αποκαλεις "μπαρμπα" ?  χεχε

----------


## lepouras

> Εκει που λες "τα νεα υλικα", μηπως εμμεσως με αποκαλεις "μπαρμπα" ?  χεχε



να αλλάξεις την φωτογραφία σου για να μην σε πούνε και αρχαίο :Lol:

----------


## spiroscfu

ΟΧΙ με τίποτα και να χαίρεσαι τα χρόνια σου (όσα και αν είναι αυτά),
αρκετές φορές βγάζω υλικά από παλιά σασί και δουλεύουν άψογα ενώ οι νέες παρτίδες κάνουν τσούκες (πολύ κίνα παίζει)

----------


## ultra

Ωραια, εβαλα μια φωτογραφια που ειμαι 5 χρονων.

Happy?

----------


## lepouras

> Ωραια, εβαλα μια φωτογραφια που ειμαι 5 χρονων.
> 
> Happy?



ναι αλλά τώρα φαίνεται πως τότε που ήσουνα 5 χρονών η τεχνολογία δούλευε με μανιβέλα :Lol:  άσε βάλε ξανά την αλλη να σε θεωρούμε και λάτρη της αντίκας :Biggrin:  
(πλάκα κάνω αν σε ενοχλεί το λες και πέφτουν οι συγνώμες)

----------


## ultra

Πληροφοριακα, το αυτοκινητο δουλευει ακομα σε καθημερινη βαση.

----------


## lepouras

ορέ Κώστα σε έβαλα σε κακή διαδικασία και εχω κέφια σήμερα. οπότε σταματάω να σε πειράζω(αν και εχω και άλλες ιδέες όσο θα βάζεις φωτογραφίες :Biggrin: )διοτι σε λίγο θα σε κάνω να βάλεις το πσ σου για φωτογραφία.
όσο για το αμάξι γιατί να μην δουλεύει αν το προσέχεις. άλλωστε εκείνα τα μοτέρ δεν είχαν  πολύπλοκα συστήματα να καταντούν παθητικά. τη ζητάγανε  μόνο λίγη φροντίδα :Wub: .

----------


## TSAKALI

Γιαννη, τελικα ποσα ωμ ειναι το φορτιο? γιατι εβαλες 4 αμπερ ασφαλεια?
Θελει οπωσδηποτε πυκνωτες εξομαλυνσης, απο το (+) που τροφοδοτειται
το φορτιο στα Source των φετ,(οχι στο + γενικα, ακριβως εκει που συνδεεται το φορτιο)
και δεν θελει εναν μονο, αλλα 1νανο, 10νανο, 100νανο, 1μικρο χωρις πολικοτητα
ολους αυτους παραλληλα και "κοντα" συν κανα 2 "μεγαλους" 4700μικρο, η και παραπανω,
εγω θα το "εβλεπα" στον παλμογραφο και ισως να εβαζα και πιο μεγαλους, αναλογως
την συχνοτητα και το φορτιο, οι "μικροι" ομως ειναι απαραιτητοι, γιατι πλεον εχουμε RF
απο την αυτεπαγωγη που δημιουργειται στο καλωδιο τροφοδοσιας.


υ.γ μαλλον η ασφαλεια (4Α) θα μπει μονο για το 7812 και το 555

----------


## FILMAN

Παιδιά δείτε λίγο το #112.

Το 7812 δεν έχει ανάγκη παρά μια ψύκτρα για να δουλέψει στα 24V. Αντέχει τάσεις εισόδου ως και 35V. Σπύρο, τα 19V στο datasheet που είδες είναι η τάση εισόδου στην οποία πάρθηκαν οι μετρήσεις που βλέπεις. Δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν αντέχει παραπάνω!

Δεν υπάρχει 7819.




> Η αντίσταση (680Ω) δεν έχει πρακτικά σημασία αν θα μπεί ή όχι.
> Φυσικά έχει δίκιο ο FILMAN ότι αυτή θα κάνει "hard drive" στο μηδέν την έξοδο του driver, αλλά  και να μην πάει εντελώς στο μηδέν μια χαρά θα δουλέψει η συγκεκριμένη εφαρμογή.



Είμαι τελειομανής (λίγο, όχι πολύ)!




> Όσο για τις αντιστάσεις στις πύλες των mosfet έχουν την εξής δύο λειτουργίες.
> 
> - Σε περίπτωση βλάβης του mosfet. Το μοντελο καταστροφής (failure model) του mosfet είναι λιώσιμο του κρυστάλλου πέριξ της περιοχής της πύλης και βραχυκύκλωμα S-D-G. τότε στην γραμμή S-D αναλαμβάνει την προστασία η ασφάλεια του κυρίως κυκλώματος, ενώ την προστασία του driver από ανατροφοδότηση απο το D ή το S το αναλαμβάνει η αντίσταση της πύλης. Για αυτό το λόγο και αυτές οι αντιστάσεις είναι ειδικής κατασκευής (βλ. fusible resistor).
> - Το μοντέλο του mosfet στην πύλη είναι χωρητικό. Βάζοντας στην πύλη μια αντισταση δημιουργείται ένα R-C κύκλωμα. Στην πράξη όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι αυτή η αντίσταση, τόσο πιό αργά ανοίγει και κλείνει το Mosfet. Αυτό είναι χρήσιμο σε κατασκευές που θέλουμε να κανουμε limit to slew (rise - fall time) rate. Π.χ. σε ένα switch τροφοδοτικό μπορούμε να περιορίσουμε το EMI που δημιουργείται από το mosfet (καλά όχι μόνο με αυτό γιατί στην πράξη υπάρχει ολόκληρο snubber κύκλωμα που την κάνει πιο καλά την δουλεια αλλά σας δίνω μιά ιδέα)



Σωστός. Μάλιστα πολύ συχνά βλέπει κανείς διαφορετική αντίσταση φόρτισης - εκφόρτισης της CGS (αντίσταση πύλης που παρακάμπτεται - μόνο προς τη μια κατεύθυνση μέσω διόδου - από μια άλλη αντίσταση που εμφανίζεται ουσιαστικά παράλληλα στην πρώτη).




> Επίσης έχω την άποψη εμπειρικά ότι τα tip31/32 μπορούν να είναι και πιο μικρά. Συμφωνείς FILMAN; Έχεις κάποιον τύπο για υπολογισμό;



Όχι. Έβαλα δυο τρανζίστορ με IC 5Α, και μετά υπολόγισα τις αντίστοιχες αντιστάσεις πύλης για ρεύμα 5Α στα 12V.
Τα ΤΙΡ31 - 32 ίσως μπορούσαν να είναι και μικρότερα.

Γιάννη, καλή επιτυχία. Βάλε όμως πρώτα τους πυκνωτές απόζευξης.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Δεν υπάρχει 7819.



Ναι μπερδεύτηκα  :Biggrin: , 7818 λοιπόν.

Έχεις δίκιο Φίλιππα όπως και ο Κώστας, απλά είδα τις συνθήκες μετρήσεων και υπολόγισα πως αυτές προτείνουν 
7805 => 7,5 με 20V
7812 => 14,5 με 27V
7815 => 17,5 με 30V

Υγ.
Δεν είπα για 19V max άλλα για 27, επίσης ο Γιάννης είπε πως η Vin μπορεί να φτάσει και τα 26V.

----------


## ultra

> Τα ΤΙΡ31 - 32 ίσως μπορούσαν να είναι και μικρότερα.



Συμφωνω Φιλιππα, αν το δεις απο μακρυα, φαινεται "καπως" οταν τα driver ειναι στην ιδια θηκη με τα ισχυος.

Νομιζω οτι ενα ζευγαρακι BC327/337 η εστω ενα BC639/640, θα ηταν οτι επρεπε.

----------


## spiroscfu

Δεν νομίζω να φτάνουν, θέλουν ρεύματα οι πύλες με τους παλμούς.

----------


## lepouras

καλησπέρα σας. 
λοιπόν εχω νέα με τα τελικά αποτελέσματα της μέτρησης της κατασκευής.
 καταρχήν να σας δείξω την τελική κατασκευή.προς το παρόν διοτι θέλει κάποιες μικρο αλλαγές στην χωροταξία όπως διαπίστωσα.
DSC03845a.JPGDSC03846a.JPGDSC03851a.jpg
  εδώ θα ήθελα να καταγγείλω των Φίλιππο :W00t: . καλά ορέ Φίλιππε δεν ντρέπεσαι? είναι δυνατόν να μας δίνεις ένα σχέδιο και αυτό αντί να μας ταλαιπωρήσει λίγο πάει και δουλεύει αμέσως :Lol: ?
  πως θα δείξω εγώ τώρα ότι με παίδεψε? μα καλά με την μια? ευτυχώς που  τον πυκνωτή που έβαλες για τα ΤΙΡ καταλάθος (7 το πρωί της Κυριακής τελείωσα το μοντάρισμα)ήτανε στα  16βολτ αντί για μεγαλύτερο και είδαμε και ένα μπαμ  :Blushing: έτσι για να θυμόμαστε(κάποιος κουφάθηκε δίπλα του)
  λοιπόν πέρα από την πλάκα πραγματικά δούλεψε αμέσως :Thumbup1:  και δοκιμάστηκε και στα 28 βολτ η πλακετα για να δούμε για προβλήματα θερμοκρασίες σκασίματα(τότε την έκανε ο πυκνωτής και φυσικά αντικαταστήθηκε) και όλα παίξανε ρολόι. 
φορτίο δεν είχα μεγαλύτερο και βάλαμε 4 αμπέρ (2 λάμπες ιωδινης 12βολτ 50βατ σε σειρά) χωρίς πρόβλημα.
 φυσικά το πλακετακι μου επιδέχεται βελτιώσεις και σιγά σιγά θα γίνουν. 
το ξέρω ότι οι ψήκτρες μου είναι λίγο γουρούνια αλλά εφόσον θα πήγαινα αλλού για μέτρημα ήθελα να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα είχα θέμα.
  εδώ να πω ότι με αναλογικό παλμογράφο ενός φίλου που εξυπηρέτησε την κατάσταση(δεν πήγα στον Αλέξανδρο είχε άλλα τρεχάματα οπότε δεν ήθελα να τον ζορίσω αλλά  θα του την φυλάξω για άλλη φορά)είδα και μια κορυφή που παρότι δεν με απασχολεί ως προς την λειτουργία του φορτίου αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει θέμα δημιουργίας προβλήματος στο κύκλωμα το οπιο το είχα προσέξει και στην πρώτη κατασκευή(είναι στην έξοδο του 555) αλλά δεν έδωσα σημασία διοτι τότε είχαμε να λύσουμε πολλά άλλα προβλήματα. 
το έβγαλα και μια φωτογραφία.
eksodos palmografoy.jpg
την δείχνω μήπως πέσει καμιά ιδέα του τι μπορεί να φταίει ή ξέχασα να βάλω η κάτι που έκανα το προκαλεί.
 έτσι για την περαιτέρω βελτίωση του θέματος(να μου φύγει και η απορία γιατί συμβαίνει).
Να ευχαριστήσω για ακομα μια φορά ΚΑΙ των Φίλιππο αλλά ΚΑΙ όλα τα παιδιά που βοήθησαν και συνεισέφεραν στην προσπάθεια να φτιάξω το κύκλωμα αλλά και να μάθω και την θεωρία του. 
να αναφέρω ότι την δίοδο που είχα ανάστροφα στην προηγούμενη πλακετα στο φορτίο τώρα την είχα ξεχάσει και δεν την έβαλα. το αναφέρω μήπως φταίει και αυτό.
Φίλιππε για τους πυκνωτές αποζευξης που είπες ποιους εννοείς? αν είναι ξεχασμένοι πες μου που και τούς προσθέτω αμέσως.
ευχαριστώ και πάλι για το κουράγιο σας.
  τυχόν λάθη και παραλήψεις που θα δείτε  με επιείκεια τα μαστιγώματα :Biggrin: . σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## bchris

Ευγε Γιαννη!

Πολλη καλη κατασκευη.
Αυτο που βλεπεις στον παλμογραφο, ειναι ringing.
Την επιλυση του τωρα, θα την αφησω σε κανα πιο σχετικο απο εμενα.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και το αξιοπροσεκτο ειναι οτι κατα την ανοδο της τασης, σταθεροποιειται πολυ γρηγοροτερα απο οτι κατα την μειωση της τασης που η ταλαντωση αποσβαινει μεσα σε υπολογισιμο χρονικο διαστημα
Θα εκανε δουλεια, κανενα, παραλληλισμενο με την εξοδο, πυκνωτακι να απορροφαει το peak ή λεω χαζομαρες? Αν ισχυει το β παραβλεψτε το σχολιο!!!

----------


## TSAKALI

Αυτη η ταλαντωση προερχεται απο τον αγωγο που συνδεει το ποδαρακι 3 του 555 στα ΤΙΡ,
ειναι αρκετα μεγαλη αποσταση και λειτουργει σαν πηνιο , μια αντισταση 100 ωμ απο το 3
του 555 στις βασεις των ΤΙΡ ισως ελυνε το προβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη το παράκανες με τις ψύκτρες!

Βάλε ένα πυκνωτή 4700μ 63V (όχι στα 10, εεε!) με το + του στο σημείο που φτάνουν τα 24V στην πλακέτα (στο ίδιο ακριβώς σημείο πρέπει να συνδέεται και το + του φορτίου) και το - του εκεί που είναι τα S των MOSFET. Παράλληλα σε αυτόν βάλε και έναν πολυεστερικό 1μ 250V.

Στην οθόνη του παλμογράφου δείχνει πλάτος 12V, είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτή είναι η έξοδος;

----------


## spiroscfu

Γιάννη για το ringing δοκίμασε με μια αντίσταση και έναν πυκνωτή σε σειρά και αυτά παράλληλα με το φορτίο κάπως έτσι

1. Μετράμε την παρασιτική συχνότητα (ringing).
2. Υπολογίζουμε την σύνθετη αντίσταση του κυκλώματος
     επαγωγικό φορτίο    Z=2*π*f*L
     χωρητικό φορτίο            Z=1/(2*π*f*C)
3. Αντίσταση R(snub) = Ζ
    Πυκνωτής C(snub) = 1/(2*π*f*R)
4. Τριμάρουμε την R(snub) για να ελαττώσουμε όσο γίνεται το ringing. 

δες και το pdf

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν ευχαριστώ όλους για τις προτάσεις και παρατηρήσεις σας.
να πω(μάλλον το ξέχασα) το σήμα όπως πρόσεξε και ο Φίλιππος(την τάση του) είναι στην έξοδο του 555. το ίδιο σήμα είχαμε και στο φορτίο. μια χαζή σκέψη να πω :Blushing: .
  επειδή χωρίς το φορτίο δεν είχαμε τις κορυφές(ή ήτανε ελάχιστο αυτό το σήμα) αλλά μόλις βάζαμε το φορτίο πεταγόταν. λέω τώρα εγώ(υποθέτοντας με αυτά που διαβάζω παρατηρώντας σας) οι λάμπες είναι μεν ωμικό φορτίο αλλά τα βολφραμίο μέσα είναι σαν μικρά πηνία. μήπως λέω μήπως, ίσως λιγότερο από επαγωγικά φορτία, παρόλα αυτά λειτουργεί και αυτό το μικρο πηνίο του λαμπτήρα λίγο επαγωγικά  με αποτέλεσμα λόγο της συχνότητας να έχουμε αυτό το αποτέλεσμα?
  Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ και θα βάλλω και αυτούς τους πυκνωτές. 
  Σπύρο θα προσπαθήσω να να κάνω δοκιμές με αυτό που πρότεινες αλλά επειδή δεν εχω παλμογράφο δικό μου και αναγκαστικά όλο κάποιον πρέπει να χώνω θα το προσπαθήσω πιο μετά(ευελπιστώντας ότι κάποτε θα αγοράσω δικό μου) βελτιώνοντας και λίγο το σχέδιο της πλακέτας.
για τον ίδιο λόγο και η αντίσταση που προτείνει ο Σάββας δεν μπορώ να την ελέγξω αν όντως θα κάνει δουλειά. οπότε και αυτή στην επόμενη φάση.
να ζητήσω και μια συγνώμη που κάθε φορά απαντάω καθυστερημένα αλλά τόσο καιρό που τα έξυνα δεν καθόταν κάτι τέτοιο και ξαφνικά τώρα ξύνω το κεφάλι μου πότε θα τα προλάβω όλα(Ελληναρας πότε ικανοποιημένος :Lol: )

οπότε βάζω τους πυκνωτές και διώχνω την πλακετα (ηλεκτρόλυση θα δουλέψει μπορεί να της κάνει και καλό οι κορυφουλες :Biggrin: )και σε επόμενο βήμα έτσι από περιέργεια και πείσμα θα γίνουν οι βελτιώσεις και θα προσπαθήσω(χώνοντας μερικούς παλμογράφοδότες) να καθαρίσω το σήμα. ευχαριστώ άπαντες και σε νεότερα σύντομα. φυσικά μπορούν να συνεχίσουν οι προτάσεις και συζητήσεις πάνω στο θέμα (αλλά και όχι μόνο) διοτι όλο και κάτι κάλο βγαίνει.

----------


## geoxst

> Απλό κύκλωμα οδήγ&#95.jpg
> 
> Γιάννη να ένα απλό driver. Από την έξοδο δεξιά πας πάλι με μια αντίσταση σε κάθε πύλη, όμως το ρεύμα εξόδου τώρα δεν είναι 0.2Α αλλά 5Α. Άρα για 1 MOSFET βάζεις 12 / 5 = 2.4Ω (δηλ. 2.2Ω), για δύο 4.7Ω, κ.ο.κ.



για τον ιδιο λογο αλλα με επαγωγικο φορτιο(μ/τ) και με συχνοτητα στα 100 Hz περιπου θα κανει δουλεια αυτο το σχεδιο Φιλιππε ; εχω δυο 555  -το πρωτο με 220μf πυκνωτη (το 3πιν πηγαινει στο 4 πιν του δευτερου) και το δευτερο (που οδηγει τα μοσφετ( 3x irfp250)με 47 μf .τα μοσφετ δουλευουν ανετα πανω στη ψυκτρα αλλα ζεσταινετε το δευτερο 555!το φορτιο ειναι γυρω στα 5 αμπερ
αν θελεις να ανεβασω σχηματικο;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, βάλε ένα σχέδιο να δούμε τί έχεις κάνει.

----------


## geoxst

αν εχει λαθη μη βαρας !οι πυκνωτες ειναι 220μf  στο πρωτο και 47μf στο δευτερο γιατι εβγαζε μεγαλη συχνοτητα

----------


## FILMAN

Λοιπόν...

1) Η Β1 δεν νομίζω να είναι 2V, μάλλον είναι κομμένο το σχήμα. Πόσο είναι; Αν είναι 12V, τότε το 7812 κακώς μπήκε εκεί.

2) Μη βάζετε τα 78ΧΧ έτσι σκέτα. Να βάζετε οπωσδήποτε πυκνωτές 100nF κοντά στον σταθεροποιητή σε είσοδο και έξοδο, και επίσης ηλεκτρολυτικούς λογικής χωρητικότητας. Εδώ εσύ έχεις βάλει στην έξοδο του 7812 440μF (2 Χ 220μF, τους C2 και C3), ενώ στην είσοδο τίποτα. Μπορείς να βάλεις π.χ. 10μF στην έξοδο και 2200μF στην είσοδο. Επίσης πρέπει να βάλεις και τους κατοστάρηδες που είπα παραπάνω. Αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι η μπαταρία είναι πάνω από 18V τουλάχιστον.

3) Οι αντιστάσεις R5, R9 και R13 δεν προσφέρουν απολύτως τίποτα και μπορείς να τις παραλείψεις.

4) Οι R2 και R8 είναι μικρές. Αν τα VR1 και VR3 γυρίσουν έτσι ώστε να μηδενιστεί η αντίστασή τους θα περάσουν από κει περίπου 120mA. Βάλε μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις.

5) Τα 555 χρειάζονται κι αυτά πυκνωτές απόζευξης. Βάλε πάλι από έναν 100nF κοντά στα πόδια τροφοδοσίας του κάθε 555 και επίσης από έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό 10μF παράλληλα.

6) Στη μεριά του πρωτεύοντος του μετασχηματιστή πρέπει να πάρεις κάποια μέτρα λόγω της αυτεπαγωγής του. Μη βασίζεσαι στην μεγάλη VDS που αντέχουν τα MOSFET. Μπορείς να βάλεις κάποιο δικτύωμα RC, RCD ή κάποιο συνδυασμό διόδων, διόδων ζένερ και transil.

7) Και τώρα στο θέμα μας. Ναι, μπορείς να βγάλεις την R6 και να βάλεις αυτό το driver με τα δυο τρανζίστορ.

----------

bchris (02-05-13), 

geoxst (02-05-13)

----------


## geoxst

1) οντως κοπηκε στο σχημα. η βιασυνη!!!!!!!!.ειναι 12βολτ .αλλα η μπαταρια ανεβαζει εως 14. 
2)αν εβαζες  καποιο σημαδι στο σχεδιο που ακριβως θα μπουν οι πυκνωτες (δεν καταλαβα και πολυ να σου πω την αληθεια) θα ειμουν υποχρεος
3)τις εβαλα μηπως και μειωσω το ζεσταμα στο 555
4)απλα υποκλινομαι  (360Ω ή περισσοτερο)
5)!!;; :Sad: 
6)ενοεις διοδους  απο το + για να μην εχω επιστροφες ;και το - προς τα μοσφετ να ειναι με παραληλες διοδους ;αυτο το εκανα στη πραξη ( IN5408  απο δυο παραληλες σε καθε μερια)
7) :Thumbup1:  (με τα ιδια  TIP31 και TIP32 )(θελω να εχει παλμο στο διακοπτομενο.αν το θεωρεις ασχετο αυτο κανε πως δε το ειδες)
ευχαριστω

----------


## FILMAN

Για δείξε μου πώς έβαλες τις διόδους που λες στο 6

----------


## valis

Σε πόσα Hz δουλευει το κύκλωμα ? Γιατι με το 555 και 3χ irfp250 o χρόνος μεταγωγής (ανα κύκλο) είναι χοντρικα > 2.4μS

----------


## geoxst

> Για δείξε μου πώς έβαλες τις διόδους που λες στο 6



neo.pngαπο 20 εως 346hz αν δειχνει σωστα το unit ! τεσσερα ειναι τα μοσφετ στη πραξη

----------


## FILMAN

Οι δίοδοι έτσι όπως τις έβαλες δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα απολύτως.

Να οι αλλαγές (χωρίς το driver):

----------

geoxst (02-05-13)

----------


## valis

> απο 20 εως 346hz αν δειχνει σωστα το unit ! τεσσερα ειναι τα μοσφετ στη πραξη



O υπολογισμος είναι ευκολος για να το κανεις μονος σου. Στο datasheet λεει το φορτίο πύλης (total gate charge) σε nC , το πολλαπλασιάζεις με τον αριθμο των φετ και το διαιρεις με το ρευμα οδήγησης. Αυτο γίνεται 2 φορες/κύκλο.
Οπότε για 4 φετ βγαινει 320nC/200mA= 1.6μS * 2=3.2μS
Στα 346Hz είσαι εντάξει, τα 3.2μS δεν είναι σημαντικό κομάτι της περιόδου, αλλά καλύτερα βάλε και τα 2 τρανσίστορ που αναφέρονται παραπάνω.

----------

geoxst (02-05-13)

----------


## valis

> Να οι αλλαγές (χωρίς το driver):



Καλύτερα χωρίς το tvs , γιατι να ξοδευεται ενέργεια επάνω του ? με την δίοδο μόνο οι κορυφές θα επιστρέφουν στην τροφοδοσία.
Υποθέτω οτι δεν είναι flyback o μ/τ

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, αν δεν είναι flyback μπορεί να φύγει το transil.

----------


## valis

Ti ειναι ? flyback? 
Αν είναι απλός, εχω την εντύπωση οτι θα έχει "flux walking" αλλα δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω, αν θέλεις ρίξε του μια ματια.

----------


## geoxst

> Καλύτερα χωρίς το tvs , γιατι να ξοδευεται ενέργεια επάνω του ? με την δίοδο μόνο οι κορυφές θα επιστρέφουν στην τροφοδοσία.
> Υποθέτω οτι δεν είναι flyback o μ/τ







> Ναι, αν δεν είναι flyback μπορεί να φύγει το transil.



τοροειδης μετασχηματιστης ειναι 230-14   4A .ποιο ειναι αυτο το transil.ενοεις τη zener ;
με το μαλακο γιατι περναω τα τελευταια ..αντα και εχω κανα χρονο που αρχισα να ασχολουμαι με ηλεκτρονικα ,αν και επεσε πολυ διαβασμα !!!!!
το πολυ 100 hz θα το δουλευω

----------


## valis

> με το μαλακο γιατι περναω τα τελευταια ..αντα



 :Lol:  και εγω που είμαι ηντα+ ??? μάλλον θα εχεις flux walking αλλά δεν μπορω να συγκεντρωθω να το ψάξω
Στο παρακάτω όμως λέει:

_Flux Walking_
_Faraday’s Law states that the flux through a_
_winding is equal to the integral volt-seconds per turn._
_This requires that the voltage across any winding of_
_any magnetic device must average zero over a period_
_of time. The smallest dc voltage component in an applied ac waveform will slowly but inevitably “walk”_
_the flux into saturation._

που (αν έχω καταλάβει σωστά) λέει: Η τάση σε καθε μαγνητική συσκευή (μ/τ) σε ενα πλήρη κύκλο να έχει μέση τιμή μηδέν.
Στο σχέδιο σου η μέση τιμή είναι η μιση της τάσης τροφοδοσίας

ναι το transil είναι περιπου σαν ζενερ

----------


## geoxst

μια ακομη ερωτηση:η αντισταση πριν απο το μοσφετ θα ειναι ιδια με του γιαννη (8,8Ω)σε καθε ενα ,και αν ειναι καλυτερα να βαλω μια 36Ω για ολα τα μοσφετ μαζι (4x irfp250)  ; (συνολικο φορτιο το πολυ 5Α)
ευχαριστω

----------


## valis

βαλε μια αντισταση σε καθε πύλη

----------

FILMAN (09-05-13), 

geoxst (03-05-13)

----------


## lepouras

εμένα είναι 8,8(8,2 για την ακρίβεια μπήκανε) διοτι είναι 4 τα μοσφετ(2,2 αν ήτανε 1 άρα 4Χ2,2=8,8 για το καθένα) οπότε και εσύ θα πρέπει να πας με αυτήν την λογική στο 8,8 αλλά δεν νομίζω να πρέπει να βάλεις 1 αντίσταση για όλα διότι έτσι θα περάσει όλο το ρεύμα οδήγησης από την 1 επομένως θα χρειαστεί μάλλον καμιά πιο βαρβάτη στα βατ. επίσης (αν τα λέω και σωστά) η αντίσταση παίζει και λίγο τον ρόλο της ασφάλειας σε περίπτωση που βραχυκύκλωση κανένα μοσφετ και αποφεύγεις και λίγο τις μικροδιαφορές που μπορεί να έχουν μεταξύ τους  τα μοσφετ (αν δεν είναι ίδια παρτίδα πχ)
  τώρα δεν ξέρω αν λόγο χαμηλότερης συχνότητας όλα αυτά(εκτός από την λειτουργία ασφαλιστικού τον μοσφετ) αν έχουν τον ίδιο λόγο υπάρξεις στην δικιά σου περίπτωση.
  φυσικά θα μας πει και ο Φίλιππος και τα παιδιά αν τα είπα μαντάρα ή αν τα κατάλαβα λάθος(γιατί θα παραξενευτώ αν τα είπα όλα σωστά :Biggrin: ).

----------

geoxst (03-05-13)

----------


## valis

Στα δικά μου βάζω 2.2 Ω/2W σε κάθε πύλη, αλλα δουλευω στα 400KHz και με gate driver στα 9Α.
Βάλε ότι έχεις απο 10Ω και κάτω
Συνήθως μπαίνει για το ringing οπότε καλυτερα να πειραματιστει κανεις αλλα χρειάζεται παλμογράφο

----------


## geoxst

> εμένα είναι 8,8(8,2 για την ακρίβεια μπήκανε) διοτι είναι 4 τα μοσφετ(2,2 αν ήτανε 1 άρα 4Χ2,2=8,8 για το καθένα).



καπου  μπερδευτικαν οι αριθμοι και τα συμβολα ή κανω λαθος .στα υπολοιπα συμφωνω





> . Από την έξοδο δεξιά πας πάλι με μια αντίσταση σε κάθε πύλη, όμως το ρεύμα εξόδου τώρα δεν είναι 0.2Α αλλά 5Α. Άρα για 1 MOSFET βάζεις 12 / 5 = 2.4Ω (δηλ. 2.2Ω), για δύο 4.7Ω, κ.ο.κ.



ποια ειναι η καλυτερη τιμη με φορτιο 5Α και συχνοτητα γυρω στα 100 hz;

----------


## geoxst

οποιες παρατηρησεις δεκτες, πριν το ξεκινησω!

----------


## 744

Θα έβαζα παράλληλα στις 8.2 ωμ και μια δίοδο ας πούμε BAT54 ή άλλη schotky (με την κάθοδο προς τα push pull) για να σβήνουν τα MosFet πιο γρήγορα.

Γιάννης

----------


## FILMAN

Βασικά στη συχνότητα που δουλεύει αυτές οι αντιστάσεις πύλης είναι τόσο μικρές που δεν χρειάζεται επιτάχυνση της αποκοπής.

Τι μπαίνει στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή;

----------


## geoxst

> Βασικά στη συχνότητα που δουλεύει αυτές οι αντιστάσεις πύλης είναι τόσο μικρές που δεν χρειάζεται επιτάχυνση της αποκοπής.
> 
> Τι μπαίνει στο δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή;



το μονο φορτιο που εχει ειναι που παει σε ηλεκτρολυση .ακομη σε πειραματισμους ειμαι και θελω να δυναμωσω  το 220  με πυκνωτες παραλληλα (οχι για αυξηση στα βολτ,αν το λεω καλα ).εχεις καμια ιδεα ;το κυκλωμα μερχι το μ/τ ειναι σωστο ;

----------


## FILMAN

Ηλεκτρόλυση με εναλλασσόμενο;

----------


## mihalas2

σωστα .
δεν γινεται ηλεκτρολυση με εναλασομενο.

με εναλασομενο θα  δουλεψει σαν υγραντηρας :Smile: !!!

αλλα , εγω παλι γιατι το βλεπω για ....dc διακοπτομενο 

που μπορει να θελει να το εξομαλυνει με πυκνωτες ??? :Confused1:

----------


## valis

Ενα ακόμα πρόβλημα είναι οτι ο μ/τ οδηγειται απο παλμους με τιμή 0 έως 12V,οπότε το πρωτευον θα έχει συνεχή συνιστώσα. 


Αυτο θα φέρει τον πυρηνα του μ/τ σε κόρο με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## mihalas2

> το μονο φορτιο που εχει ειναι που παει σε ηλεκτρολυση .ακομη σε πειραματισμους ειμαι και θελω να δυναμωσω  το 220  με πυκνωτες παραλληλα (οχι για αυξηση στα βολτ,αν το λεω καλα ).εχεις καμια ιδεα ;το κυκλωμα μερχι το μ/τ ειναι σωστο ;




φιλε στεφανε

η ηλεκτρολυση ειναι η πιο ενεργοβορα μεθοδος παραγωγης υδρογονου.

βλεπω οτι η τροφοδοσια σου ειναι  12 vdc
εχεις υπ οψιν σου οτι για μια παραγωγη 4-5 λιτρα το λεπτο ΗΗΟ 
θα χρειαστεις στην καλυτερη περιπτωση 80 Α !!!

----------


## geoxst

> σωστα .
> δεν γινεται ηλεκτρολυση με εναλασομενο.
> 
> με εναλασομενο θα  δουλεψει σαν υγραντηρας!!!
> 
> αλλα , εγω παλι γιατι το βλεπω για ....dc διακοπτομενο 
> 
> που μπορει να θελει να το εξομαλυνει με πυκνωτες ???



σωστα .κατι τετοιο παλευω με διοδους





> Ενα ακόμα πρόβλημα είναι οτι ο μ/τ οδηγειται απο παλμους με τιμή 0 έως 12V,οπότε το πρωτευον θα έχει συνεχή συνιστώσα. 
> 
> 
> Αυτο θα φέρει τον πυρηνα του μ/τ σε κόρο με δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα.



οντως ο μ/τ ζεσταινεται παρολο που δινει 3Α . υπαρχει λυση;





> φιλε στεφανε
> 
> η ηλεκτρολυση ειναι η πιο ενεργοβορα μεθοδος παραγωγης υδρογονου.
> 
> βλεπω οτι η τροφοδοσια σου ειναι  12 vdc
> εχεις υπ οψιν σου οτι για μια παραγωγη 4-5 λιτρα το λεπτο ΗΗΟ 
> θα χρειαστεις στην καλυτερη περιπτωση 80 Α !!!



 μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρος για να κανεις παραλληλησμο  ως προς το ενεργεια -καταναλωση.οι αποψεις διισταντε .αν κανεις με τον κλασικο τροπο(12 ή24 dc ρευμα με δυο πλακες)ναι συμφωνω οτι ειναι ασυμφορο.αλωστε πειραματα κανω και ζητω τη βοηθεια σας στο κυκλωμα ωστε να μη καταναλωνω πανω απο 3Α. δε θελω αντιπαραθεση για το αν αξιζει ο κοπος ή οχι .αλωστε δεν ειναι λιγες οι κατασκευες που κανουμε και στο τελος πανε στον κουβα αλλα αυτη εχει να κανει και με την ορεξη για κατι αγνωστο.
ευχαριστω

----------


## mihalas2

καμια αντιπαραθεση φιλε μου 
με γοητευει ακομη το αθλημα  :Smile: 
μακαρι να εχεις παει παρακατω 
απο εκει που σταματησα

drycell θα τροφοδοτησεις?

----------


## valis

> οντως ο μ/τ ζεσταινεται παρολο που δινει 3Α . υπαρχει λυση;



Με αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορούν να δουλεψουν σωστα 2 τυποι μ/τ, flyback και όσοι έχουν τύλιγμα απομαγνήτισης.
Επέμβαση στον μ/τ για να γίνει flyback είναι πολύ δυσκολο (χρειάζεται διάκενο στον πυρήνα). 
Τύλιγμα απομαγνήτισης μπορει να μπει σχετικά εύκολα αν ειναι ο μ/τ τοροειδης και έχει χώρο.
circuit_diagram.jpg

Φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις αλλά με διαφορετικό κύκλωμα (half bridge & full bridge)

----------

geoxst (16-05-13)

----------


## bchris

Μια ερωτηση: Γιατι το G του mosfet ειναι στον αερα?

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί αυτό που βλέπεις δεν είναι ένα πλήρες κύκλωμα.

----------


## bchris

Εκει δηλαδη παει το S απο τα IRFZ44N ?

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, ο Σπύρος δείχνει το κομμάτι του κυκλώματος γύρω από τον μ/ς.

----------


## bchris

Εκει δεν παει το S απο τα FET? (Στο #132)

----------


## valis

> Εκει δεν παει το S απο τα FET? (Στο #132)



Ακριβως σαν το κυκλωμα στο #132. Το επιπλεον τυλιγμα συνδεεται μεταξυ Vcc και GND με ανάποδη φάση απο το πρωτευον
και έχει 1 δίοδο fast σε σειρά.

----------


## geoxst

> drycell θα τροφοδοτησεις?



κωνικα κυπελακια inox σαν αυτα http://www.cookware.gr/ecs/gr/produc...CE%9D.8cm.aspx (τυχαια εβαλα τη διευθηνση για τη φωτο)





> Με αυτό το κύκλωμα μπορούν να δουλεψουν σωστα 2 τυποι μ/τ, flyback και όσοι έχουν τύλιγμα απομαγνήτισης.
> Επέμβαση στον μ/τ για να γίνει flyback είναι πολύ δυσκολο (χρειάζεται διάκενο στον πυρήνα). 
> Τύλιγμα απομαγνήτισης μπορει να μπει σχετικά εύκολα αν ειναι ο μ/τ τοροειδης και έχει χώρο.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 43682
> 
> Φυσικά υπάρχουν και άλλες λύσεις αλλά με διαφορετικό κύκλωμα (half bridge & full bridge)



μπορεις λιγο να το αναλυσεις το σχεδιο που ανεβασες γιατι δεν καταλαβα αυτο με το  εξτρα τυλιγμα(ο μ/τ ειναι τοροειδης 14dc-230ac 4A) 
ποσες σπειρες και με τι καλωδιο , και τι διοδο να βαλω ;

----------


## valis

> μπορεις λιγο να το αναλυσεις το σχεδιο που ανεβασες γιατι δεν καταλαβα αυτο με το  εξτρα τυλιγμα(ο μ/τ ειναι τοροειδης 14dc-230ac 4A) 
> ποσες σπειρες και με τι καλωδιο , και τι διοδο να βαλω ;



Αλλο ένα τυλιγμα ομοιο με αυτο των 14V με το ιδιο παχος συρματος και μια δίοδο fast στα 15Α. Προσοχή στην φάση

----------

geoxst (18-05-13)

----------


## FILMAN

Το S των MOSFET πάει στη γείωση (το #132 είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο και δεν φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά).

----------


## geoxst

αν εχω τη διοδο οπως στο #132# γονατιζουν τα παντα(ειχα μονο διοδο χωρις ζενερ με σωστη κατευθυνση) και το αμπερομετρο εδειξε 5,5Α.(νορμαλ ειναι στα 2Α)
τι κανω λαθος .να κανω μονο τη περιελιξη με διοδο που προτεινει ο Σπυρος  ;(η διοδος ειναι αναγκαιο να ειναι στα 15Α)   ή θελει κατι αλλο ;

----------


## valis

> αν εχω τη διοδο οπως στο #132# γονατιζουν τα παντα(ειχα μονο διοδο χωρις ζενερ με σωστη κατευθυνση) και το αμπερομετρο εδειξε 5,5Α.(νορμαλ ειναι στα 2Α)
> τι κανω λαθος .να κανω μονο τη περιελιξη με διοδο που προτεινει ο Σπυρος  ;(η διοδος ειναι αναγκαιο να ειναι στα 15Α)   ή θελει κατι αλλο ;



Αν κατάλαβα καλά χωρίς την δίοδο έχεις καλύτερη απόδοση ? 

Πληροφορίες για το τύλιγμα θα βρείς εδώ

----------

geoxst (19-05-13)

----------


## geoxst

> Αν κατάλαβα καλά χωρίς την δίοδο έχεις καλύτερη απόδοση ? 
> 
> Πληροφορίες για το τύλιγμα θα βρείς εδώ



η διοδο μονο ζημια μου εκανε -δε ξερω το γιατι.
ευχαριστω για τα link

----------


## valis

Γιατί το κύκλωμα δουλευει σε flyback mode και σε τετοια λειτουργεια δεν μπαινει καθόλου δίοδος.
Ενοείται οτι η απόδοση είναι χάλια χωρίς την δίοδο και ακόμα χειρότερη με αυτή.

----------


## geoxst

θελει αλλο μ/τ για να δουλεψει σωστα ή αλλο κυκλωμα ;
αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να παρω πανω απο 200v με παλμο μεσα.

----------


## valis

> θελει αλλο μ/τ για να δουλεψει σωστα ή αλλο κυκλωμα ;
> αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να παρω πανω απο 200v με παλμο μεσα.



Το τι θα αλλάξεις είναι δική σου επιλογή. 
Πιο εύκολο βλέπω να προσθέσεις ένα ακόμα τύλιγμα αν χωράει. Στην περίπτωση αυτή δεν χρειάζεται να γίνει καμμία
αλλαγή στο κύκλωμα.

----------

